# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  اهدي وردة للشخص الي بتحبه

## Shb_Cute

لعبة خفيفه ولطيفــــــه 
بنبلش نعد من واحد حتى خمسه واللي يوصل للرقم خمسه يهدي عضو بيحبه ورده  
يعني انا ببلش بواحد اللي بعدي اتنين وهيك  
واللي ويصل للرقم خمسه يهدي الورده يالله ورجونا  
وانا اولكـــــــــــم  
واحــــــــ 1 ــــــــــــد

----------


## فلسطينية وافتخر

2
يسلمو على الفكره :Eh S(15):

----------


## روان

ومني رقم 
3

----------


## مسار الضوء

4
4
4
4
4

----------


## samoora

555555555555555555

واحاى ورده لاحلى حلا في الدنيا  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## مسار الضوء

_

 تستاهل حلا 
كل الورود

    ومن جديد

1
1
1
1

1_

----------


## تغريد

كيفك مسار الضوء :Smile: 


2
2
2
2
2

----------


## xblack

*3333333333333333333333333333333333*

----------


## الدباس

44444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444  4444444

----------


## Shb_Cute

خمســــــــ 5 ـــــــــــــه

احلــــــى ورده جوريـــة مني لأخوي وحبيب قلبي اكس بلاك

----------


## N_tarawneh

((1))

*

*

*

مشكور يا عالي / الله لا يحرمنا منك يا رب / بس  يا جماعة وين بدي أروح بكل هالورد / غرقتونا ... :Smile:

----------


## روان

22222222222222222222222222222222222

----------


## ساره

[grade="FF7F50 FF4500 008000 00BFFF 000000"]33333333333333333333333333333333333333333[/grade]

----------


## العالي عالي

((((((((((  5))))))))))))))))

----------


## N_tarawneh

((11111111111111))

----------


## العالي عالي

((((((((((    وااااااااااااااااحد ))))))))))))))))) 
 :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):

----------


## N_tarawneh

((22222222222))

----------


## العالي عالي

(((((((((((  33333333333 )))))))))))

----------


## N_tarawneh

((44444444)) 

*

*

*

شدّ حيلك يا العالي الليلة معي خلينا نخلص  على البدري ...

----------


## العالي عالي

> ((44444444)) 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> شدّ حيلك يا العالي الليلة معي خلينا نخلص  على البدري ...


ولا يهمك حب وهاي ((((((((((   5 ))))))))))))))))

وبدي اهدي الوردة لـــــ

قوت القلوب 

بس مش عارف السبب  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

((33333333333333333))

----------


## العالي عالي

((4444444444444444444444444444))

----------


## N_tarawneh

((5))

*

*

*

ورده لأيمن ...

----------


## ayman

> ((5))
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> ورده لأيمن ...




يسلمو ياكبير  وصلت 


((1))

----------


## N_tarawneh

((22222222222222222))

----------


## العالي عالي

:SnipeR (62):   3
 :SnipeR (62):   3
 :SnipeR (62):   3

----------


## N_tarawneh

((44444444444444444444))

----------


## elenor

55555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555
وردة للي برد بعدي

----------


## العالي عالي

> 55555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555
> وردة للي برد بعدي



 :SnipeR (28):   :SnipeR (28):   :SnipeR (28):  

مشكورة على الورد 

وهاي 
وااااااااااااااحد

----------


## Memo

two  2


2
2
2
2
2
2

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

333333333

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

444

----------


## العالي عالي

55555555555555555555555555555555555


بهدي باقة ورد لشباب القسابمة

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> 55555555555555555555555555555555555
> 
> 
> بهدي باقة ورد لشباب القسابمة


تسلم يا امير

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> تسلم يا امير


آه والله أمير

----------


## العالي عالي

111111111111111111111111111111111111111111

----------


## ابو نعيم

2222222222222222222

----------


## N_tarawneh

((33333333333333333))

----------


## العالي عالي

444444444444444444444444444444

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

55555555555

لعالي العالي وشباب القسايمه والقرعان كمان

----------


## باريسيا

> 555555555555
> 
> 
> بهدي اجمل باقة ورد لـــ
> 
>  باريسيا


*    
مرسي اكتير ..

رضيان عليا اليوم ..

شكرا" اكتيييييييير على الوردات حلوين متل اعيونك ..



((1))*

----------


## العالي عالي

> *    
> مرسي اكتير ..
> 
> رضيان عليا اليوم ..
> 
> شكرا" اكتيييييييير على الوردات حلوين متل اعيونك ..
> 
> 
> 
> ((1))*



كيف عرفتي انو عيوني حلوين  :Smile:   :Smile:  

222222222

----------


## باريسيا

> كيف عرفتي انو عيوني حلوين   
> 
> 222222222


*من قدم الورد عيونه حلوه ماحدا بيشوف الورد بيتامل فيها ويهديها اله عيونه وصف وخيال ..
الها نظره خاصه ..

((3))*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

4 :SnipeR (29):   :SnipeR (29):   :SnipeR (29):   :SnipeR (29):

----------


## العالي عالي

5555555555555555555

احلى وردة لأيمن حبيب قلبي

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> 5555555555555555555
> 
> احلى وردة لأيمن حبيب قلبي


1111111111

----------


## العالي عالي

2222222222222222222222

----------


## ayman

> 5555555555555555555
> 
> احلى وردة لأيمن حبيب قلبي


33333333333333333333333333333



تسلم ياعالي والله نفسي ابوسك من عينيك

----------


## العالي عالي

> 33333333333333333333333333333
> 
> 
> 
> تسلم ياعالي والله نفسي ابوسك من عينيك




تسلم حب مقصرين بحقك يا طيب 

44444444444

----------


## العالي عالي

555


بهدي كومة ورد كبيرة لــ 

نادر الطراونة 
بمناسبة رجوعه على المنتدى 

اهلا وسهلا فيبيتك يا غالي

----------


## العالي عالي

راح اتجاوز العدد بعد اذن الاعضاء عشان اهدي وردة لأغلى الاعضاء القدامي 
(( سارة - حنين - احلام - دلع - فلسطينية وافتخر - بنت الحصن - حلا - خنساء فلسطين - لارا )

والاعضاء الجدد إلى شرفونا وسجلو بالمنتدى

----------


## ساره

33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333

----------


## N_tarawneh

((444444444444444))

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

لمن هي كالنجوم في بعدها عني 
و كرموش العين في قربها من قلبي 
و كنبض القلب في دوامها معي 
و كشربه الماء في حاجتي اليها 
و كالليلك و الياسمين و النرجس و الزنبق في تصوري لها

----------


## N_tarawneh

((1))


بس ما فهمنا لمين الورده ...!!!؟؟؟  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> ((1))
> 
> 
> بس ما فهمنا لمين الورده ...!!!؟؟؟


2

لها يا صديقي ......... للتي ذكرتها

----------


## العالي عالي

33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333  3333333333333333333333

----------


## N_tarawneh

((444444444444))

----------


## معاذ القرعان

5555555
احلـــى وردة لابو الطراونة

----------


## العالي عالي

555555555555555555555
بهدي أحلى ودرة لأيمن عشان يعرف قديش بحبو انا  :Smile:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

555555555555555555555555555555

احلى وردة للعضو نادر

----------


## ابو العبد

11111

----------


## khaled aljonidee

555555555555555555555555555555

احلى وردة  لنادر

----------


## ابو العبد

1

----------


## N_tarawneh

((2))

*

*

*

مشكور يا خالد / الله لا يحرمنا منك يا رب ... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ابو العبد

3

----------


## N_tarawneh

((4))

----------


## ابو العبد

5 بهدي الوردة لجنتل مان

----------


## العالي عالي

11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

1+1=2

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

111111111

----------


## ayman

2222222222222222222

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

3
3
3
3
3
3
3
3

----------


## ayman

4444444444444444

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

5555555555555555555555555


احلا ورده الك ايمن

----------


## ayman

> 5555555555555555555555555
> 
> 
> احلا ورده الك ايمن


 تسلم ياكبير بس انا كنت حاب تعطيها ل علا   يلا من جديد

111111111111

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> تسلم ياكبير بس انا كنت حاب تعطيها ل علا   يلا من جديد
> 
> 111111111111


ولا يهمك

وهاي 22222222222222222

----------


## غسان

وهي 3333333333333333333333333

----------


## ayman

44444444444444444444

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

وهاي 555555555555555555


احلا ورده ل علا العتوم ولا تزعلي ولا اشي

----------


## العالي عالي

2222222222222222222222222222222

----------


## معاذ القرعان

3333333333333333

----------


## العالي عالي

44444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444

----------


## khaled aljonidee

444444444444444

----------


## العالي عالي

> 444444444444444


انا حطيت 4 قبلك :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> انا حطيت 4 قبلك


مالك معصب

5555555555555

الوردة الك :Icon15:

----------


## العالي عالي

> مالك معصب
> 
> 5555555555555
> 
> الوردة الك


انت دايمن احسن مني 

شكراص على الوردة 

111111111111111111111111

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> انت دايمن احسن مني 
> 
> شكراص على الوردة 
> 
> 111111111111111111111111


ما في داعي للحكي :Db465236ff:  

222222222222

----------


## معاذ القرعان

2222222222

----------


## العالي عالي

3333333333333333333333333333

----------


## ابو نعيم

> ((4444444444444))


5555555555555555

( N_tarawneh  )

----------


## khaled aljonidee

1111111111111111

----------


## N_tarawneh

((2))

*

*

*

مشكور أبو نعيم ...

بصراحة كثير علينا هيك ، غرّقتنا بلطفك يا طيب .. :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ابو نعيم

> ((2))
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> مشكور أبو نعيم ...
> ...


تستاهل 

333333333

----------


## N_tarawneh

((4))

*

*

*

الف شكر يا أبو نعيم ... :SnipeR (62):  

صحيح :- وين العالي عالي مش مبين إله فترة ، ما بتعرف عنه أشيء ...!!!؟؟؟

----------


## khaled aljonidee

55555555555555

اهدي الورو الي في الدنيا لجميع الأعضاء ما عدا ايات الحسادة :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو نعيم

1111111111

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]22222222222[/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

3333333333333333333333333333333333333333333

----------


## ابو نعيم

44444444444

----------


## غسان

222222

----------


## N_tarawneh

((333333333))

----------


## N_tarawneh

> احلى وردة لنادر


مشكور يا أيمن ...  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

444

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

555555555
احلى وردة لاحلى أحمد الزعبي

----------


## N_tarawneh

((1111111111))

----------


## العالي عالي

22222222222222222222222222222222222222
22222222222222222222222222222
222222222222222222222
22222222222222222
2222222222222
2222222222
2222222
22222
2222
222
22
2

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

33333333333

----------


## العالي عالي

44444444444444444444444444444444444444444

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

55555555555555555555

باقة ورد للعالي عالي

----------


## N_tarawneh

((1))

*

*

*

وردة للجميع ... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## العالي عالي

> ((1))
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> وردة للجميع ...



تسلم على الورد 
11111111111111111

----------


## ayman

22222222222222222

----------


## العالي عالي

333333333333333333

----------


## ayman

4444444444444444

----------


## العالي عالي

5555555555555
أحلى ورد لمقصوف الرقبة

كل اشي ولا زعلك

----------


## ابو نعيم

111111111111111

----------


## العالي عالي

222222222222

----------


## ayman

> 5555555555555
> أحلى ورد لمقصوف الرقبة
> 
> كل اشي ولا زعلك


3333333333

مشكور ابو علة

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

44444444

----------


## ayman

11111111

----------


## العالي عالي

2

----------


## ayman

33333333

----------


## ابو نعيم

44444444444

----------


## العالي عالي

55555555555555555555

ومين في بالمنتدى غير ايمن بستاهل الورد  :Smile:

----------


## ابو نعيم

مبروك ايمن 
111111111

----------


## العالي عالي

2222222222

----------


## آلجوري

3

----------


## العالي عالي

4

----------


## حلم حياتي

*5555555555
بهدي الوردة لجميع اعضاء المتدى بلا استثناء* :Eh S(17):   :Eh S(17):   :Eh S(17):   :Eh S(17):

----------


## العالي عالي

44444444444444444

----------


## ابو نعيم

[CENTER]


> ان شاء الله 
> 
> بس انا قصدت الوردة الي كنت انا مخبيها الك  
> 
> 333333333333333


انا زعلان منك يا ايمن لانك ما حافظت عليها  :Eh S(14):  
55555555
بس انا بهديك الوردة يا ايمن

----------


## العالي عالي

11111111111111111111111111111111111111

----------


## ابو نعيم

> 11111111111111111111111111111111111111


222222222222

----------


## N_tarawneh

((33333333333333))

----------


## العالي عالي

اربعة

----------


## N_tarawneh

((5))

*

*

*

ورده للعالي عالي / يله عيشششششششش ...  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## العالي عالي

> ((5))
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> ورده للعالي عالي / يله عيشششششششش ...




تسلم يا زؤؤؤؤؤؤؤء 

1111111111111111111

----------


## N_tarawneh

((2222222222222222))

----------


## زينة

*((333333333333333))*

----------


## N_tarawneh

((44444444444))

----------


## غسان

> ((44444444444))


احلى وردة للسهرانين اليوم معي نادر ومحمد

----------


## N_tarawneh

((1))

*

*

*

مشكور أبو الغساسين ... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شكرا غسان 



222222222

----------


## N_tarawneh

((33333333))

----------


## غسان

4

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

5 

لايمن لانه اشتقتله

----------


## حلم حياتي

*1111111111111111111111
1111111111111111*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

احبائي انا عندي ب البوم الصور تاعي صور ورد انا حابب اهديكم اياها كلها
روحوا وشوفوا الورد
2                           2                   2                      2                    2
2                           2                   2                      2                    2
2                           2                   2                      2                    2

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

3333333333333

----------


## حلم حياتي

[align=center[grade="00008B FF4500 008000 4B0082"]]33333333[/grade][/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

44444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444  44444444444444444

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

ورده لمها مشان اتروق شوي

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> ورده لمها مشان اتروق شوي


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
مشكور 



11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111  11

----------


## Shift

555555555555555555555555555 وبهديلك احلي ورده .. علشان تروقي اعصابك 

[imgr]http://www.chinawholesalegift.com/pic/Handicraft-Artworks/Artificial-Crafts/Wedding-Flower-11350644905.jpg[/imgr]


[motr]
تحياتي [/motr]

----------


## Shift

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> 555555555555555555555555555 وبهديلك احلي ورده .. علشان تروقي اعصابك 
> 
> [imgr]http://www.chinawholesalegift.com/pic/Handicraft-Artworks/Artificial-Crafts/Wedding-Flower-11350644905.jpg[/imgr]
> 
> 
> [motr]
> تحياتي [/motr]


شو هاي طريقه جديده بالعد  :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

((1111111111111))

----------


## ayman

[align=center]22222[/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

333333333333

----------


## حلم حياتي

*55555555555555555
5555555555555
55555555555
55555555
55555
555
55
5

احلى وردة لاغلى منتدى ولكل الاعضاء الموجودين*

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center]1[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]222222222222[/align]

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

333333333333333333333333333333333333333

----------


## N_tarawneh

((4444444444444))

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

555555555555555555555555555555555555
واحلى باقة ورد
للنشيطين اليوم
ايات وحلم حياتي
ونادر وخالد
وازا في حدا كمان بهديه باقتين لاني ما زكرته

----------


## N_tarawneh

((1))

*

*

*

شكرا ً علوش ... :SnipeR (61):

----------


## حلم حياتي

*يسلمو علا على الوردة

2222*

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

2222222222222
22222222222
22222222
22222

----------


## N_tarawneh

((44444444444))

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

5
for my family

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

[align=center]111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111[/align]

----------


## زهره التوليب

22222222222222222222222222222222222

----------


## MR.X

33333333333333333333333333

----------


## زهره التوليب

4444444444444444444444444

----------


## العالي عالي

5555555555555555555555555

بهدي احلى وردة زهرة التوليب

----------


## زهره التوليب

> 5555555555555555555555555
> 
> بهدي احلى وردة زهرة التوليب


الف شكر...والله كلك زوء..وانا بدي اهدي الورده الك ولكل الاعضاء الحلوين



1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111

----------


## العالي عالي

> الف شكر...والله كلك زوء..وانا بدي اهدي الورده الك ولكل الاعضاء الحلوين
> 
> 
> 
> 1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


مشكورة على الاهداء
22222222222222222222

----------


## زهره التوليب

333333333333333333333333333333

----------


## العالي عالي

> 333333333333333333333333333333


444444444444444444444444444444

----------


## الاء

33333

----------


## العنيدة

4444444444444444444

----------


## الاء

55555


انا مو جاي على بالي اهديها لحدا  

مين يهدي عني  ؟؟

----------


## العنيدة

11111111111111111111111

انا بهديلك اياها يا الاء

----------


## الاء

تسلمي  عبير

222222222

----------


## العنيدة

3333333333333333

----------


## الاء

444444444


شو يا عبير  مين  ((  احبه  ))

؟؟؟

ههههههه

----------


## العنيدة

> 444444444
> 
> 
> شو يا عبير  مين  ((  احبه  ))
> 
> ؟؟؟
> 
> ههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههههه
555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555

لبابا اللي أحبه

لاا يروووح فكرك لبعيد............زهههههههه :Db465236ff:

----------


## الاء

1111111111

يعني الورده هديتها  لبابا  صح

----------


## العنيدة

22222222222222222222222222

صح.........
يعني مين بدي احب......برمضان

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh
					

شكريات بالكريكات

11111111111111




شكريات يعني شكرا ... فكرتها اكلة 


2_

----------


## ابن الاردن

333333333

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> _
> 
> 
> 
> شكريات يعني شكرا ... فكرتها اكلة 
> 
> 
> 2_


44444444

يا اخي ما بدك تشرب منجا؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## diyaomari

5

أحلى وردة لصديقي غسانووووووووو

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh
					

44444444

يا اخي ما بدك تشرب منجا؟


بصير ...  انا الي بشرب 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة diyaomari
					

5

أحلى وردة لصديقي غسانووووووووو


تسلم يا كبير ... 

1_

----------


## M7MD

*2*

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

3

----------


## saousana

44444

----------


## زهره التوليب

55555
احلى ورده ل[you]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> 55555
> احلى ورده لAmmar Qasaimeh


شكرا زهره

111111

----------


## دموع الورد

3333333333333333333

----------


## The Gentle Man

44444444
4444444
444444
44444
4444
444
44
4

----------


## دموع الورد

555555555555



وبهديها ل مها و غازي و زهره التوليب وسوسن والجميع الاعضاء

----------


## The Gentle Man

طيب دموع


1111111111

----------


## دموع الورد

> طيب دموع
> 
> 
> 1111111111


لالالالالالا تزعل انته حاسب حسابك الفوج الجاي

22

----------


## The Gentle Man

> لالالالالالا تزعل انته حاسب حسابك الفوج الجاي
> 
> 22


بشوف 
3333
333
33
3

----------


## حلم حياتي

4444444444

----------


## محمد العزام

5555555555 

هالمرة ما بدي اكون اناني بهديها لاعضاء المنتدى

----------


## حلم حياتي

> 5555555555 
> 
> هالمرة ما بدي اكون اناني بهديها لاعضاء المنتدى


 :SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (27): 
11111111

----------


## دموع الورد

22222222222222222222

----------


## حلم حياتي

22222222222222

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

ومني 3
 :Icon31:

----------


## حلم حياتي

وفوقيهم واحد مني بصيروا
44444

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

وهاي ال 5

واحلى وردة لاحلى خالد الجنيدي..
 :Eh S(7):

----------


## حلم حياتي

*11
11111
11111
111*

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

يالله هلأ دورك
وهي مني 22222222222

----------


## حلم حياتي

33333333
33333

----------


## مدحت

444444444

خديها يا حلم حياتي

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

555555555555
احلى وردة لاحلى علي ارشيدات..

----------


## حلم حياتي

> 444444444
> 
> خديها يا حلم حياتي


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
111111111111111

----------


## دموع الورد

444444444444444

----------


## mylife079

555555555555555555555555

اهداء 

ل دموع الورد 

حلم حياتي 

بردايس

باريسيا 

11111111111111111111111111

----------


## دموع الورد

شكرا الورده

22222222222

----------


## حلم حياتي

*مشكور محمد على الوردة الحلوة

33333333333333*

----------


## mylife079

4444444444444444

----------


## mylife079

لا شكر على واجب 

بتستاهلو اكتر من هيك

----------


## دموع الورد

55555555555

بهديهاالى mylife079  حلم حياتي

بردايس

باريسيا

----------


## Paradise

مشكور محمد على الوردة ولو انها متأخرة
ومشكورة دموع الرد
11111111111111

----------


## ابن الاردن

222222222222

----------


## Paradise

33333333333333

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mylife079
					

بهديها لدردشة 89


تسلم ابو حميد ... 


4_

----------


## diyaomari

5

وأحلى وردة لأعضاء المنتدى فردا فردا وبعتذر عن الانقطاع عنهم

----------


## غسان

> 5
> 
> وأحلى وردة لأعضاء المنتدى فردا فردا وبعتذر عن الانقطاع عنهم


 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 

_1_

----------


## diyaomari

2

----------


## غسان

*3*

----------


## حلم حياتي

444444444

----------


## diyaomari

5

لمواليد 89

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة diyaomari
					

5

لمواليد 89






تسلم 

1_

----------


## حلم حياتي

222222222

----------


## ابن الاردن

33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333  3

----------


## دموع الورد

11111111111111111

----------


## غسان

*2*

----------


## دموع الورد

3333333

----------


## غسان

*4*

----------


## دموع الورد

5

بهديها ل GHASSAN

----------


## غسان

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد
					

5

بهديها ل GHASSAN


تسلمي .. دموع الورد ... 


من جديد  1_

----------


## دموع الورد

2

----------


## ابو نعيم

3333333

----------


## دموع الورد

4

----------


## ابن الاردن

*55555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555  55555555555*
*اهديها الى سيدنا قائد البلاد جلالة الملك عبدالله ابن الحسين*

----------


## دموع الورد

العفو..............
2222222222222222

----------


## The Gentle Man

333333333333

----------


## دموع الورد

4444444444444444444

----------


## The Gentle Man

بهديها كمان مره لصاحبه التوقيع

----------


## حلم حياتي

1111111111

----------


## دموع الورد

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man 					 
_

بهديها كمان مره لصاحبه التوقيع

انا؟؟؟؟؟
_

----------


## دموع الورد

22222222222222222222222222222

----------


## حلم حياتي

33333333333

----------


## Paradise

4

----------


## mylife079

55555555555555555


للجميع بمناسبة عيد الاضحى

----------


## معاذ ملحم

5555555555555

بهديها للحزن و الندم الموجود في أعماقي

----------


## حلم حياتي

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ ملحم  
_5555555555555

بهديها للحزن و الندم الموجود في أعماقي 
_


  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

حزن عميق

----------


## معاذ ملحم

2222222222

----------


## حلم حياتي

333333333333

----------


## Paradise

4444444444444444444444444444444444444

----------


## زهره التوليب

555555555555
الورده لكل انسان صادق ومحب ومخلص

----------


## معاذ ملحم

11111111111

----------


## Paradise

222222222222

----------


## معاذ ملحم

3333333333

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

44444444

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

لعماااااااااااااااااااااااااار

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

ياي .... شكرا محمد..
111111111111

----------


## العالي عالي

22222222222222222

----------


## عُبادة

3

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

4

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

للعالي لانه صارله زمان مش مبين

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

1111111

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

2222222222

----------


## Paradise

3

----------


## دموع الورد

1111111111111

----------


## محمد العزام

222222222222222222

----------


## mylife079

_3333333333333_

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

444444444444

----------


## The Gentle Man

5555555555555
بهديها لدموع الورد

----------


## دموع الورد

يسلوااااااااااااااااااا
11111111

----------


## حلم حياتي

2222222222222222

----------


## دموع الورد

3333333333333333333

----------


## زهره التوليب

4

----------


## The Gentle Man

5555555555555
لمشرفتنا زهرة التوليب

----------


## المتميزة

555555555555555
وهاي احلى وردة لاميييييييي  :SnipeR (94):   :SnipeR (94):

----------


## mylife079

1111111111

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

222222222222222222

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

3333333333333333333333333333333333333

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

4444444444444

----------


## تحية عسكريه

وهي أحلى وردة لميرفا عشان ما تزعلي مني اوك . :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

555555555555555555555555555

----------


## دموع الورد

1111111111111111

----------


## المتميزة

22222222222222222

----------


## mylife079

3333333

----------


## anoucha

44444444444444444444

----------


## الاء

333333

----------


## The Gentle Man

4444444444

----------


## تحية عسكريه

55555555555555555555

وهي احلى وردة لمعاذ القرعان عراسي يا معاذ .

----------


## آلجوري

.:1:.

----------


## حلم حياتي

222222222222222222

----------


## mylife079

_333333333333_
_3333333_
_33333_
_33_
_3_

----------


## The Gentle Man

44444444
44444
44

----------


## الاء

5555

ما في ببالي حدا

الي بحب يهدي الي بعدي يهدي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

11111111111111111111111

----------


## The Gentle Man

22222222

----------


## khaled aljonidee

44444444444444444

----------


## mylife079

5555555555555

لجميع الاعضاء بالمنتدى

----------


## معاذ ملحم

111111111111

لو كان الدور لألي كان هديتها لصديقي  الغالي محمد حوريه

----------


## دموع الورد

22222222222

----------


## mylife079

الف شكر الك معاذ

333333333333

----------


## معاذ ملحم

4444444444444444444444

----------


## محمد العزام

5555555555555555

للي بيدخل بعدي

----------


## The Gentle Man

شكرا محمد 
1111111111

----------


## دموع الورد

2222222222222

----------


## محمد العزام

3333333333333333333

----------


## محمد العزام

ميرسي انوشة 
111111111111111111111111111

----------


## شمعة امل

11111111111

----------


## anoucha

العفو 
2222222222222222

----------


## The Gentle Man

33333333333

----------


## anoucha

4444444444444444444444444

----------


## محمد العزام

5555555555555555 لانوشة

ولميرفا

----------


## شمعة امل

شكرا محمد :Icon31: 
11111111111111111

----------


## محمد العزام

العفو  
2222222222222222222222

----------


## دموع الورد

3333333333333333

----------


## anoucha

44444444444444444444 شكرا محمد

----------


## محمد العزام

2222222222222

----------


## غسان

3 

وصلت زهره .. يسلمواا

----------


## زهره التوليب

4  :Bl (33):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان 					 
> _3 
> 
> وصلت زهره .. يسلمواا_



هلا عمي

----------


## mylife079

555555555555555555555

ل محمد العزام وزهرة وغسان ودليلة

----------


## زهره التوليب

والك يامحمد
وعلى راي الصينين 
سانكس

----------


## غسان

1 


شكراااا محمد ..

----------


## mylife079

العفو

2222222222222222

----------


## محمد العزام

شكرا محمد 
33333333333

----------


## تحية عسكريه

4444444444444444

كيفك محمد العزام . 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## anoucha

شكرا بهديها الك وعجلوني ولميرفا
111111111111111111

----------


## محمد العزام

شكرا  


11111111111111111111

----------


## anoucha

2222222222222222222222222

----------


## محمد العزام

33333333333333333333333

----------


## تحية عسكريه

4444444444

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

555555555555

بهدي الوردة
 لكل 
" اعضاء و زائري"
 المنتـــدى

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ثانكس كلك زوء . 

111111111111111111111111111111

----------


## mylife079

222222222222
شكرا زهرة المطر

----------


## mylife079

تحيه عسكريه عدل التوقيع كلمة اهداء غلط 

كمان امسح الرسائل من عندك مشان تقدر تستقبل رسائل

----------


## تحية عسكريه

3333333333333

 :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## شمعة امل

4444444444444444444444

----------


## زهرة النرجس

5555555
بهديها لمها

----------


## The Gentle Man

:SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 
الي ساعه قاعد بستنى 

1111111111111

----------


## شمعة امل

2222222222222222222

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

44444444444

----------


## Bataineh.88

55555555555
لبنت خالو
"زهرة المطر"

----------


## The Gentle Man

نيالها



1111111

----------


## تحية عسكريه

22222222222222222222222222222

 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## ريمي

33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333  33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333  33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333  33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333  33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333  33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333  33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333  3333333333333333333333333333333333يارب مهاتحكيييييييييييييييي 55555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555  55555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555  555555555555555555555555555555555555

----------


## anoucha

444444444444444444444 لا سف انا مش مها

----------


## anoucha

44444444444444444444444444

----------


## دموع الورد

55555

ل ميرفا و اونشه و كل اعضاء المنتدى

----------


## عُبادة

1111111 :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## دموع الورد

222222222

----------


## عُبادة

333333

----------


## دموع الورد

4444444444444

----------


## عُبادة

55555
لدموع الورد لانها اليوم مرتاحة ومبسوطة

----------


## دموع الورد

يسلموا...كتير

111111111

----------


## عُبادة

22222

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

3

----------


## The Gentle Man

444444444444444

----------


## دموع الورد

55555


ل جنتل

----------


## The Gentle Man

ميغسي بوكو


1111111

----------


## عُبادة

2222

----------


## دموع الورد

33333333333

----------


## The Gentle Man

444444444444

----------


## عُبادة

55555


لكل الاعضاء

----------


## دموع الورد

11111111111

----------


## The Gentle Man

2222222222

----------


## دموع الورد

333333333333333

----------


## تحية عسكريه

11111111111111111111
 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## The Gentle Man

طيب شكرا دموع الورد وانوشه على هالترحيب
بعد هالغيبه بتحكي هيك

طيب انا راح اطلع واخلصكو مني 
عشان تهجو بعض على راحتكوا 
باي



قبل ما اطلع 111111111111

----------


## دموع الورد

goodbye  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

22222222222

----------


## anoucha

> 5
> 
> ل اونشه..وبس


يسلمووو دموع

----------


## anoucha

222222222222222222222

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة anoucha 					 
> _يسلمووو دموع_


 عفوا :SnipeR (62):

----------


## anoucha

> طيب شكرا دموع الورد وانوشه على هالترحيب
> بعد هالغيبه بتحكي هيك
> 
> طيب انا راح اطلع واخلصكو مني 
> عشان تهجو بعض على راحتكوا 
> باي
> 
> 
> 
> قبل ما اطلع 111111111111


مو انت يلي بلشت ليش حطيتني بالسجن :SnipeR (30): 
3333333333333

----------


## دموع الورد

4

----------


## anoucha

555555555555 وهاي اهداء لدموووع و تحية وجنتل عشان ما يزعل ولا.............. للكل

----------


## تحية عسكريه

111111111111111111111
يسلموا يا زوء انوشه . :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## دموع الورد

2 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## anoucha

33333333333333

----------


## المتميزة

444444444444444444444444

----------


## anoucha

55555555555555 ليك يا المتميزة

----------


## المتميزة

:SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51): 
ميرسي بزاف بزاف يا انوشة 
111111111111111111111111111111111111

----------


## محمد العزام

222222222222222222

----------


## المتميزة

333333333333333333333333

----------


## anoucha

44444444444444444444

----------


## محمد العزام

5555555555555555

لدليلة

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

11111111

----------


## محمد العزام

العفو روان 

22222222222222222

----------


## دليلة

33333

----------


## محمد العزام

444444444444444444444

----------


## غسان

الورده ل

اميرة قوس النصر

----------


## anoucha

111111111111111111111111

----------


## عُبادة

2

----------


## زهره التوليب

3

----------


## غسان

4

----------


## زهره التوليب

5 لغساان  :SnipeR (52):

----------


## غسان

1

يسلمووووووو

----------


## تحية عسكريه

33333333333333333333333333
 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## محمد العزام

44444444444444

----------


## المتميزة

333333333333333333333 شكرا محمد

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المتميزة 					 
_333333333333333333333 شكرا محمد
بعدين معك ركزي وصلنا 555555555555555555555
111111111111111111111111111
_

----------


## محمد العزام

المتميزة مالك مرة ثانية بتخربطي  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## المتميزة

ااااااااااااااه انا ما عم الحق معاكم  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

طيب مش مشكلة 
22222222222222222222222222222222222222222

----------


## محمد العزام

333333333333333

----------


## تحية عسكريه

44444444444444444444444444

----------


## المتميزة

555555555555555555555555555
لاختي ميرفا  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## المتميزة

55555555555555555555555
لدموع الورد وعمار

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

يسلموا يا متميزه.. هاذ من لطفك

111111111111111111111

----------


## المتميزة

العفو
22222222222222222222

----------


## شمعة امل

3333333333333

----------


## The Gentle Man

444444444444

----------


## دموع الورد

يسلموا متميزه
55555555
اهداء ل متميزه

----------


## The Gentle Man

:SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 
111111111111111
 :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## شمعة امل

222222222222222

----------


## دموع الورد

شو..؟؟ :SnipeR (30): 

3

----------


## The Gentle Man

بدي ورده  :Eh S(2): 
الي اسبوع بهديكي ورد بغيابك  :SnipeR (30): 

4444444

----------


## دليلة

5555
لميرفا

----------


## المتميزة

111111111111111111111111

----------


## The Gentle Man

2222222222222222

----------


## المتميزة

333333333333333333333333

----------


## The Gentle Man

444444444444

----------


## المتميزة

5555555555555555555555555555555
بهديها للزعلانين من بعض

----------


## The Gentle Man

:SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 
111111111111111111111111111


مين هالزعلان  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## المتميزة

22222222222222222222
كل واحد عارف حاله  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## The Gentle Man

3333333333333333
انا مش زعلان من حدا
الي زعلان يحكي 
عشان نراضيه ونصالحه

----------


## المتميزة

444444444444444444444444444444444444
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mylife079

555555

أحلى ورده ل محمد العزام

----------


## دليلة

555555
 لmy life

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mylife079  
_555555

أحلى ورده ل محمد العزام
_


 الله يسلمك والله انك حبيبي 

1111111111111111111

----------


## mylife079

شكرا دليلة  كلك زوء
2222222222222222

----------


## محمد العزام

333333333333333333

----------


## mylife079

444444

----------


## دليلة

> شكرا دليلة  كلك زوء
> 2222222222222222


العفو
5555555
لكل الموجودين

----------


## محمد العزام

5555555555

لمحمد ودليلة

----------


## mylife079

1111111

شكرا محمد

----------


## محمد العزام

العفووووووووووووووووووو
22222222222222

----------


## دليلة

55555
لحبيبتي ميرفا

----------


## شمعة امل

صحيتي دليلة 
1111111111111111111111

----------


## M.Ballack

2222222222222

----------


## دليلة

3333333
الله يسلم حنونتي

----------


## M.Ballack

444444444444444444

----------


## تحية عسكريه

55555555555555555555555
وردة لاحلى زعلان منكو

----------


## تحية عسكريه

555555555555555555555555555
احلو وردة لزعلان منكو تحياتي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

111111111111111111111111111111

----------


## المتميزة

22222222222222222222222222222

----------


## M.Ballack

333333333

----------


## دموع الورد

3

----------


## محمد العزام

44444444444444444444

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

555
للجميع

----------


## محمد العزام

شكرا عبادة 
1111111111111111

----------


## المتميزة

22222222222222222222222222

----------


## محمد العزام

333333333333333333

----------


## المتميزة

44444444444444444444444

----------


## محمد العزام

55555555555555

لصاحب الرقم (4)

----------


## المتميزة

شكرا كثبر يا صاحب الرقم 5
1111111111111111111111111111

----------


## محمد العزام

العفوووووووووووووووووو
222222222222222222

----------


## M.Ballack

1111111

----------


## anoucha

22222222222222222

----------


## mylife079

33333333333333

----------


## anoucha

444444444444444

----------


## mylife079

5555555555555555555

الك انوشااااااااااااااااا

----------


## anoucha

ثانكسسس
11111111111111

----------


## mylife079

العفووووووووووووووووو

2222222222222222222

----------


## تحية عسكريه

3333333333333333333333333333

----------


## دموع الورد

4 :Smile: 4

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

5555555555555
للي ببالي  :Eh S(2): 
ولكل الاعضاء

----------


## mylife079

11111111111111

----------


## دليلة

222222

----------


## mylife079

333333333333333333

----------


## دموع الورد

4

----------


## The Gentle Man

لجميع الي كانو معي بالرحلة  :SnipeR (62): 

ولدموع الورد

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

1

----------


## تحية عسكريه

222222222222222222222

----------


## The Gentle Man

3333333333

----------


## دموع الورد

4

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man 					 
> _لجميع الي كانو معي بالرحلة 
> 
> ولدموع الورد_


 يسلموا :Bl (7):

----------


## المتميزة

44444444444444444444444

----------


## محمد العزام

555555555555555555

للي بعدي

----------


## ???... why ...???

الوردة الي

----------


## ???... why ...???

شكرا محمد علي الوردة 

كمان            1                       عشان محمد

----------


## محمد العزام

العفو حمزة 

2222222222222222222

----------


## المتميزة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ???... why ...???  
_شكرا محمد علي الوردة 

كمان 1 عشان محمد_


 يعني الرقم 1 صار هدية  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ???... why ...???

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المتميزة  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ???... why ...???  
شكرا محمد علي الوردة  

كمان 1 عشان محمد 


يعني الرقم 1 صار هدية 
_


 والله انا مش رايح احكي ايشي خلي محمد هو يلي يحكي المتميزة  :SnipeR (8):

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ???... why ...???  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المتميزة  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ???... why ...???  
شكرا محمد علي الوردة  

كمان 1 عشان محمد 


يعني الرقم 1 صار هدية 



والله انا مش رايح احكي ايشي خلي محمد هو يلي يحكي المتميزة_ 




حبيبي حمزة 
شكرا على الرقم 1 قصدي الوردة  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

خلص يا المتميزة لا تدققي كثير 
حمزة بيهدي مثل ما بدو  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## دموع الورد

:Icon31:  :Icon31: 2

----------


## محمد العزام

3333333333333333

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_ما في حد بيهدي وردة لواحد بيكرهه_


 هي حره إنت ليش زعلان ... لما تكون الوردة معك لا تهديها للبتكرهم  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
> _هي حره إنت ليش زعلان ... لما تكون الوردة معك لا تهديها للبتكرهم 
> _


اهلا جوري ...

بس ما بصير  :Cry2: 

انتي ممكن تهدي وردة لحد بتكرهيه ... :Cry2:

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_اهلا جوري ...

بس ما بصير 

انتي ممكن تهدي وردة لحد بتكرهيه ...
_


 هلا أحمد ... ليه ما تدخل الدردشة ... ولا كالعادة مضرب  :Db465236ff: 
ومالو ..ليش ما أهدي  :Db465236ff:  جكاره فيه بهديه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

كالعادة مضرب :Db465236ff: 

شو جكارة فيه ما بيستاهل ..الورد ما بينهدى بحالة الكره بتلوث معناه :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_كالعادة مضرب

شو جكارة فيه ما بيستاهل ..الورد ما بينهدى بحالة الكره بتلوث معناه
_


 خلاص ما بهدي ولا تزعل ..  :Db465236ff: 
بس انت خف اضرابك ساعة زمان ... لما أسلم عليك واطمن عن أخبارك ولما أروح ارجع اضرب ع راحتك ..
عيب اتنين مشرفين سابقين قالبين الموضوع دردشة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## النورس الحزين

11111111111111111111111 
1111111111111111111111
111111111111111111111

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
> _خلاص ما بهدي ولا تزعل .. 
> بس انت خف اضرابك ساعة زمان ... لما أسلم عليك واطمن عن أخبارك ولما أروح ارجع اضرب ع راحتك ..
> عيب اتنين مشرفين سابقين قالبين الموضوع دردشة_


ماشي :Cry2:  :Cry2: 

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

22222222222222

----------


## ريمي

33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333  33333333333333333333333333333333
33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333  33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333  33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333  33333333333333333333333333333333


3333333333333333333

----------


## النورس الحزين

444444444444444444444444444444
4444444444444444444444444444444
444444444444444444444444444
4444444444444

----------


## محمد العزام

3333333333333333333

----------


## The Gentle Man

444444444

----------


## عُبادة

3

----------


## محمد العزام

:SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 

خلينا نتفق على حل سلمي

----------


## عُبادة

طلعت انا  :Icon31: 5

بهديها لكل النشيطين الامورين الموجودين هون :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

يسلمو
1

----------


## The Gentle Man

11111111111

----------


## anoucha

22222222222222222222

----------


## The Gentle Man

33333333333

----------


## شمعة امل

444444444444444444

----------


## عُبادة

> مين ما يكون
> 
> 1


بطلت تفرق مين يكون :Smile: 



> 5
> لميرفا و زهره و متميزه و عباده


شكرا :Icon31: 



4

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

5
"لدموع الورد"

----------


## دليلة

111

----------


## محمد العزام

2222222222222222

----------


## The Gentle Man

333333333333

----------


## المتميزة

444444444444444444444444

----------


## محمد العزام

555555555555555

لزهرة التوليب 
 :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## The Gentle Man

1111111111111

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام 					 
> _555555555555555
> 
> لزهرة التوليب 
> _



ييييييييييي الله يسعدك يامحمد  :Db465236ff:  
انا عارفه ليش تذكرتني  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

2

----------


## شمعة امل

3333333333333333

----------


## محمد العزام

44444444444444

صارلك مرتين بترتاحي من رقم 444444444

----------


## شمعة امل

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
_44444444444444

صارلك مرتين بترتاحي من رقم 444444444
_

 :Db465236ff: 
555555555555555555555
للي ريحني من رقم 4

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميرفا  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
44444444444444

صارلك مرتين بترتاحي من رقم 444444444



555555555555555555555
للي ريحني من رقم 4
_


 ولو هاد واجب علينا 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

1111111111111111111

----------


## شمعة امل

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
222222222222222

----------


## محمد العزام

33333333333333333


يلا رجعتي لرقم 
444444444
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## شمعة امل

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
44444444444444444444444

----------


## anoucha

555 لالي وبسسسسسسسسسسسس

----------


## المتميزة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة anoucha  
_555 لالي وبسسسسسسسسسسسس_


 رايقةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة :SnipeR (62): 
11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111  1111

----------


## محمد العزام

2222222222222222

----------


## شمعة امل

333333333333333333333

----------


## شمعة امل

44444444444444444444

----------


## شمعة امل

55555555555555555555555555
للموجود بالمنتدى

----------


## The Gentle Man

شكرا 

11111111

----------


## شمعة امل

العفو
222222222222222222

----------


## The Gentle Man

3333333333

----------


## دليلة

444444

----------


## mylife079

_555555555555555_

_ل دليلة والمتميزة_

----------


## دليلة

1111111
مشكور محمد ومبروك على العضو المحبوب

----------


## mylife079

العفو دليلة يبارك فيكي

222222

----------


## النورس الحزين

11111111111111111
11111111111
1111
11

----------


## المتميزة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النورس الحزين ملك الاحزان  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المتميزة  
55555555555555555555555
بهديها للي بعدي



كيف يعني_ 


 يعني بهديها للي قال شكرا  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## النورس الحزين

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المتميزة  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النورس الحزين ملك الاحزان  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المتميزة  
55555555555555555555555
بهديها للي بعدي



كيف يعني  


يعني بهديها للي قال شكرا 
_


 ههههههههههههههه
حقك علي انا نضري شوي قوي

----------


## محمد العزام

22222222222222222222

----------


## المتميزة

33333333333333333333333333333

----------


## النورس الحزين

بديش احط 
4444444
هههههههههههه
ليش

----------


## محمد العزام

4444444444444

----------


## دليلة

555555

لكل الموجودين هلا

----------


## محمد العزام

شكرا دليلة 

1111111111111111111111

----------


## دليلة

العفوووووووووو
22222

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS  
_55555

لكل النشيطين الصبح
دموع الورد وزهرة المطر ومعاذ وخصوصا العضوة الجديدة هبوش
_


 مشكور 

2222222

----------


## عُبادة

333333

العفو

----------


## دموع الورد

4

----------


## HaBo0oSh

2222222222

يسلمو  :Smile:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

5555555555

لكل الشباب والصبايا الرايقين

----------


## دموع الورد

1

----------


## mylife079

22222222

----------


## دموع الورد

3

----------


## HaBo0oSh

44444
4444
444
44
4

----------


## mylife079

5555555555555

لكل الاعضاء بالمنتدى

----------


## mylife079

شكرا جنتل 

33333333333333

----------


## محمد العزام

4444444444444444

----------


## The Gentle Man

للكل دون استثناء
ول M خصوصا

----------


## محمد العزام

شكرا 


111111111111111111

----------


## The Gentle Man

العفو 
22222222222222

----------


## محمد العزام

333333333333333

----------


## The Gentle Man

444444444444444

----------


## محمد العزام

555555555555555


لجنتل مان

----------


## The Gentle Man

شكرا محمد 



1111111111

----------


## شمس الشتاء

أهدي ورده الاغلى إنسانه أمي

----------


## anoucha

333333333333333

----------


## The Gentle Man

4444444444

----------


## anoucha

555555555555 لجنتل يلي ماشاف الاهداء السابق

----------


## النورس الحزين

1111111111111

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة anoucha  
_55555 أوعك تخبر حدا 
بهديها لنورس و المتميزة و بس و اللي ما عجبو يخبط راسو
_


 :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14): 

انا ما سمعت 
وما حدا حكالي  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة anoucha  
_555555555555 لجنتل يلي ماشاف الاهداء السابق_


 يييييييييييي
شكرا الك انوشه
شفتو 

2222222222

----------


## المتميزة

2222222222222222222222

----------


## النورس الحزين

444444444

----------


## The Gentle Man

لانوشه 
سامحوني باقي الاعضاء
اه 
وفي كمان عضوة زمان ما شفتها
بدي اهديها اياها

----------


## anoucha

> لانوشه 
> سامحوني باقي الاعضاء
> اه 
> وفي كمان عضوة زمان ما شفتها
> بدي اهديها اياها


مرسييييييي 1111111111111

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_2_  


وانت كمان راح احكي لإمك تلغي النت  :Db465236ff:  
.:4:.

----------


## النورس الحزين

55555555555555

لغسان وجوري 
وللمجنون انا

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
2  


وانت كمان راح احكي لإمك تلغي النت  
.:4:._



_  مهو هاذ الي ناقص  ..._ 

_شكرا نورس على الورده .._ 

_1_

----------


## النورس الحزين

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
2  


وانت كمان راح احكي لإمك تلغي النت  
.:4:. 



 مهو هاذ الي ناقص ...  
شكرا نورس على الورده ..  
1_


 العفو 
صح هوة هاذا الي ناقصنا بس هههههههههه :SnipeR (83): 

بعدين كنت ماخدك واسطة طلعت انت بدك واسطة الله بعين

----------


## النورس الحزين

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 22 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## anoucha

333333333333333333333

----------


## شمعة امل

44444444444444444

----------


## The Gentle Man

للي في بالي

----------


## شمعة امل

111111111111111111

----------


## anoucha

1111111111111111111111111

----------


## المتميزة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
_للمتميزة والنورس وبس_


 ميرسي كثير كثير يا محمد 
شكلي اليوم راح اعمل حديقة ورد  :Db465236ff: 
11111111111111111111111111111111111111111

----------


## النورس الحزين

مشكوووووووووووووور كلك زوووووووووووووء بس معدلة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه كانت للمتميزة

----------


## النورس الحزين

33333333333333333333333

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النورس الحزين ملك الاحزان  
_مشكوووووووووووووور كلك زوووووووووووووء بس معدلة_ 
_هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه كانت للمتميزة_



حسيت بالذنب 
عشان هيك عدلتها  :Db465236ff: 


4444444444444444444

----------


## النورس الحزين

لحبيبة قلبي وتوأم روحي بغيابها 


انوشة

----------


## المتميزة

11111111111111111111111111

----------


## محمد العزام

2222222222222222222222

----------


## المتميزة

333333333333333333333333333333333

----------


## محمد العزام

444444444444444

----------


## النورس الحزين

55555555555555555


لمحمد العزام

----------


## عاشق مصطفى كامل

444444444444444444444

----------


## دليلة

55555
احلى وردة لمحمد العزام

----------


## محمد العزام

شكرا كثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثير دليلة 


11111111111111111111111111

----------


## HaBo0oSh

2222222222222222222

----------


## عاشق مصطفى كامل

3333333333333333333333333

----------


## محمد العزام

44444444444444444444444444

----------


## دليلة

555555555

لكل الموجودين

----------


## محمد العزام

شكرا دليلة 
1111111111111111111111

----------


## HaBo0oSh

22222222222222222222222222

 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## The Gentle Man

3333333333

----------


## آلجوري

.:3:.

----------


## دموع الورد

4

----------


## anoucha

555555555 لجنتل و ميرفا

----------


## دموع الورد

1

----------


## anoucha

2222222222222222222

----------


## The Gentle Man

شكرا انوشه


333333333333

----------


## دموع الورد

3

----------


## anoucha

45 العفو جنتل

----------


## دموع الورد

55555555
اميرفا واونشه

----------


## anoucha

> 55555555
> اميرفا واونشه


1111 مرؤسي كتييييييييييييير

----------


## غسان

3

----------


## محمد العزام

44444444444

----------


## عُبادة

5555555555
لأميرة قوس النصر

----------


## محمد العزام

111111111111111

----------


## عُبادة

2

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> 5555555555
> لأميرة قوس النصر


يسلموا يا ناشف  :Db465236ff: 

3333333333333333333333333333333

----------


## دليلة

4 4 4 4

----------


## عُبادة

> يسلموا يا ناشف 
> 
> 3333333333333333333333333333333


أن أنت أكرمت الكريم ملكته وان انت أكرمت اللئيم تمردا  :SnipeR (19): 

55555555
كمان الك

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> أن أنت أكرمت الكريم ملكته وان انت أكرمت اللئيم تمردا 
> 
> 55555555
> كمان الك


 :4022039350:  :4022039350: 

111111111111111111111111111111111111111

----------


## عُبادة

22

----------


## محمد العزام

5 


الي

----------


## anoucha

111111111111111

----------


## الامبراطور

2222222222222222

----------


## anoucha

3333333333333333333333

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

[align=center]4[/align]

----------


## ابو العبد

55555

ولا لحدا

----------


## anoucha

555 لزهرة المطر

----------


## الامبراطور

1111111111111111111

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

[align=center] 
2
يسلمو يا انوشة
 :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## عُبادة

3

----------


## The Gentle Man

333333333

----------


## غسان

4

----------


## The Gentle Man

للقلب الي مشغول

----------


## زهرة النرجس

111111111111111111111

----------


## The Gentle Man

22222222222

----------


## غسان

_3_

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

4

----------


## عُبادة

555
لكل الناس

----------


## حذيفه البطاينة

1 :Smile:

----------


## The Gentle Man

شكرا عباده
22222222222

----------


## النورس الحزين

333333333333

----------


## دليلة

4

----------


## anoucha

55555 لدليلة

----------


## دليلة

1111
شكرا حبيبتي

----------


## anoucha

22222 العفو

----------


## النورس الحزين

> 55555 لدليلة


 
اه احنا ما بصحلنا 

3333333333

----------


## دليلة

44444
 ولاتزعل يانورس مني الك احلى وردة

----------


## anoucha

5555555555555 لنورس ما بهديك وردة بهديك مليون وردة

----------


## دليلة

11111
أبسط ياعم

----------


## شمعة امل

22222222222222222222

----------


## المتميزة

22222222222222222222222222222

----------


## تحية عسكريه

222222222222222222222222

----------


## تحية عسكريه

انا آسف يا متميزة ما انتبهت قصدي 333333333333333333333333333

----------


## المتميزة

333333333333333333333333

----------


## The Gentle Man

متميزة اربع
انا خمسه
بهديها للمنتخب المصري  :Eh S(2):

----------


## المتميزة

11111111111111111111111111111
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دليلة

222222

ياسلام على حنيتك ياجنتل

----------


## دموع الورد

3

----------


## The Gentle Man

444444444444
ولو دليلة 
انا اصلا بشجع المنتخب المصري  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دموع الورد

55555555

لكل ...لانه من زمان ما فتت :Eh S(2):

----------


## شمعة امل

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا
11111111111111111

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 11111111111111111


عفكرة انا بلاشت بالرقم 1
انتي لازم 2
3333333333333333333333333333333333333333333

----------


## شمعة امل

4444444444444444444

----------


## تحية عسكريه

555555555555555555555555555
[IMG]file:///C:/Users/EXPLOR%7E1/AppData/Local/Temp/moz-screenshot.jpg[/IMG]
احلى وردة بالكون لميرفا 

 :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## شمعة امل

شكرا تحية كلك زوووووووء  :Icon31: 
111111111111111111111111

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اوكي 

2222222222222222222222222

----------


## شمعة امل

333333333333333333

----------


## دمعة فرح

444444444444444444444444444444444444
44444444444444444444444444444444444444
444444444444444444444444444444444444

----------


## محمد العزام

5

لمجد حسين

----------


## دليلة

1

----------


## دموع الورد

3

----------


## The Gentle Man

4444444444444

----------


## دمعة فرح

للجميع...........................
11111111111111

----------


## khaled aljonidee

2

----------


## The Gentle Man

واخيرا مجد ما اجت اربعه 
 :Db465236ff: 

33333333333333

----------


## khaled aljonidee

انت3

و انا 4

----------


## عُبادة

5 :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51): 

لخالد وجنتل ومجد

----------


## دمعة فرح

اللي بنسى الرقم بروح عليه انا
44444444444444444444444444444
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> 5
> 
> لخالد وجنتل ومجد


يعني نقسمها بيناتنا؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

شكرا :Icon31: 

1

----------


## دمعة فرح

> 5
> 
> لخالد وجنتل ومجد


يسلموووووووووو كلك زوءءءءءءءءءء.........

----------


## محمد العزام

11111111111111

----------


## دليلة

222222222

----------


## محمد العزام

333333333333333333

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

[align=center] 
4
[/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

55555555555555555
لحسان عيش  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## محمد العزام

1111111111111

----------


## فارس الأحلام

و مافيش أي غلط لو انعيد العد من 11111111111111111111111111111111

----------


## محمد العزام

> و مافيش أي غلط لو انعيد العد من 11111111111111111111111111111111


 


هيك رح يتخربط النظام واحنا لازم نمشي عليه 


33333333333333333333333333

----------


## دليلة

4444

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

55555555555555555555
لدليلة :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

555555555555555555555 
إلى ميرفاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## جسر الحياة

55555555555555555

بهديها لميرفا ولغازي

----------


## جسر الحياة

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

> 55555555555555555
> 
> بهديها لميرفا ولغازي


أشكرك 
و إلك جسر الحياه 
111111111111111111111111111111111111111

----------


## جسر الحياة

تسلم يا غازي

2222222222222222222

----------


## شمعة امل

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ا الكم  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
22222222222222222222222222

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

33333333333333333333333333333333

----------


## جسر الحياة

4444444444444444444444444444

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

احلى 555555555555555555555555555
لاحلى جسر الحياه

----------


## دليلة

1

----------


## تحية عسكريه

44444444444444444444444444444444444

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دليلة

5
اهديها  لكل الجزائريين مبرووك ياولاد بلادي جبناها

----------


## المتميزة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
1111111111111111111111111111111111111

----------


## عُبادة

2

----------


## شمعة امل

33333333333333333

----------


## تحية عسكريه

4444444444444444444444444444444444

----------


## عُبادة

5555

لكل الاعضاء اللي بعدهم ما شموا ريحة العطلة :Icon15:

----------


## شمعة امل

111111111111111111111111

----------


## تحية عسكريه

22222222222222222222222222222222222

----------


## شمعة امل

33333333333333333

----------


## محمد العزام

555555555555555

للي بهدي الورد لحالو

----------


## anoucha

1111111 مشكور

----------


## محمد العزام

العفو 
222222222222222222

----------


## anoucha

333333333333333333

----------


## محمد العزام

44444444444444

----------


## غسان

_5 الورده ل_ 

_عباده ... كل عام وانته بخير_

----------


## عُبادة

مرسي كتير  مسيو غسانووو :Bl (3): 

1

----------


## mylife079

222222222222222222222222222
22222222222
22222222
2222
22
2

----------


## دليلة

3

----------


## المتميزة

444444444444444444444444

----------


## عُبادة

2

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

3

----------


## المتميزة

44444444444444444444444444444444444

----------


## عُبادة

555555555555
ألللللللللللللللللللللللى..........

----------


## تحية عسكريه

2222222222222222222222222222222222

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

33333333333333333333

----------


## دمعة فرح

44444444444444

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

55555555555555555

الي 

بدي اهديها لعمري ميسي

----------


## عُبادة

1

----------


## المتميزة

22

----------


## دليلة

44444444444

----------


## محمد العزام

55555555555555




لدليلة

----------


## odali4ever

111111111111111111111111111111

----------


## رمز الاسود

222222222222222 :SnipeR (51):

----------


## دموع الورد

3

----------


## المتميزة

44

----------


## محمد العزام

55555555555


للمتميزة

----------


## رمز الاسود

1111111111111111111111 :Cry2:

----------


## The Gentle Man

22222222222

----------


## شمعة امل

3333333333333333333

----------


## محمد العزام

للي بهدي الورد لحالو

----------


## anoucha

1111111 مرسي كتير خجلتني

----------


## محمد العزام

العفو 


222222222222222222

----------


## anoucha

33333333333333333333

----------


## محمد العزام

444444444444444444444444

----------


## anoucha

5555555555555 لمحمد

----------


## محمد العزام

ييييييييييي

عنجد انتي خجلتيني 


يسلموا كثيررررررررررررر

11111111111111111111

----------


## anoucha

222222 العفوووو

----------


## محمد العزام

333333333333333333

----------


## anoucha

444444444444444444444444

----------


## شمس الشتاء

22222222222222222222222222

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

[align=center] 
3
[/align]

----------


## شمعة امل

44444444444444444

----------


## عُبادة

5555

خلي الاهداء لبعدين :Bl (35):

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

[align=center] 
1
[/align]

----------


## شمعة امل

22

----------


## المتميزة

33

----------


## شمعة امل

44444444444444444444444444

----------


## المتميزة

55555555555555555555555
لست البيت  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شمعة امل

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
11111111111111111111111111111111

----------


## The Gentle Man

333333333333333333

----------


## شمعة امل

4

----------


## المالك الحزين

55555555

للغالي الي خاني وراح

----------


## The Gentle Man

111111111111111111

----------


## شمعة امل

2

----------


## The Gentle Man

333333333

----------


## شمعة امل

4

----------


## محمد العزام

5555555555555555


للي بعدي

----------


## The Gentle Man

شكرا 

111111111

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
.:2:.
[/align]

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

55555

لدليله  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دليلة

111111111

شكرا اااااا

----------


## منيرة الظلام

222222222222222222222222222222

----------


## The Gentle Man

333333333333

----------


## شمعة امل

44444444444444444444

----------


## The Gentle Man

لميرفا  :Icon31:

----------


## شمعة امل

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا :SnipeR (62): 
111111111111111111

----------


## محمد العزام

2222222222222

----------


## المالك الحزين

3333333333333

----------


## محمد العزام

44444444444444

----------


## آلجوري

> جوري انتي اخر وحده بتعيط
> الكل يعيط الا انتي


 
ليش !!! دناااا غلباااااااانه  :Eh S(2):  

 :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

> ليش !!! دناااا غلباااااااانه


اذا انتي غلبانه شو خليتي للمسكين  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
انتي السبب بحبسي وانا حنتقم منك  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
إيدك وما تعطي  :Db465236ff: 

.:3:.
[/align]

----------


## ابو عوده

> [align=center]
> إيدك وما تعطي 
> 
> .:3:.
> [/align]


اف اف اف اف 
انا الملك وبتحكيلي هيك والله والله والله لحبسك مؤبد :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> اف اف اف اف





> انا الملك وبتحكيلي هيك والله والله والله لحبسك مؤبد




يا ابو عودة دير بالك من جورية البنت مش قليلة 
إسلني انا عنها  :Eh S(2):

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
كمان إيد وماااااا تعطي  :Db465236ff:  
.:5:. 

للي بدو ينتقم مني قال  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## ابو عوده

> يا ابو عودة دير بالك من جورية البنت مش قليلة 
> 
> إسلني انا عنها


هيه يمكن ما حضرت فيلم اللعب مع لكبار لعادل امام خليها تحضره بعدين بتعرف مين ابو عوده :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 



> [align=center]
> كمان إيد وماااااا تعطي  
> .:5:. 
> 
> للي بدو ينتقم مني قال 
> [/align]


نصيحه مني يا جوري خليكي جوري وبعدي عن اللعب مع لكبار  :Db465236ff: 
مشان انتي مش عارفه مع مين واقعه  :Db465236ff: انا انتقمت وخلص وحبستك مؤبد :Db465236ff:

----------


## منيرة الظلام

444444444444444444444444444444444444444444

----------


## ابو عوده

555555555
للعالي عالي احلى ورده

----------


## آلجوري

> يا ابو عودة دير بالك من جورية البنت مش قليلة 
> 
> إسلني انا عنها


 



> هيه يمكن ما حضرت فيلم اللعب مع لكبار لعادل امام خليها تحضره بعدين بتعرف مين ابو عوده
> 
> نصيحه مني يا جوري خليكي جوري وبعدي عن اللعب مع لكبار 
> مشان انتي مش عارفه مع مين واقعه انا انتقمت وخلص وحبستك مؤبد


 
 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## شمعة امل

4444444444

----------


## ابو نعيم

[align=center] 
5555555555555
الى كل عضاء المنتدى 
[/align]

----------


## شمعة امل

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
11111111111111111111

----------


## ابو نعيم

2222222

----------


## شمعة امل

33333333

----------


## ابو عوده

444444444

----------


## شمعة امل

55555555555555
للكل  عدا ابو عوده  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## ابو عوده

111111111111111
ما بدي منك ورده  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## شمعة امل

> 111111111111111
> ما بدي منك ورده


يا مسكين  :Eh S(2): 
ومين حكالك انو هديتلك ؟؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

2222222222

 :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

4

----------


## ابو عوده

55555555555555
للي فوقي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

1111111111111111111111111111

----------


## شمعة امل

> 55555555555555
> للي فوقي


مين فوقك ؟ :Db465236ff: 
بتقلك شكرااااااااااا
222222222222

----------


## ابو عوده

> مين فوقك ؟
> بتقلك شكرااااااااااا
> 222222222222


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
معقول مش عارفه اللي فوقي ....اللي فوقي كوندليزا رايس :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
عفوا
3333333333333

----------


## The Gentle Man

44444444444444

----------


## ابو عوده

55555555
وبهدي ورده لجنتل مان :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دليلة

1111111111

----------


## ابو عوده

22222222222222222

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
.:3:.
[/align]

----------


## دموع الورد

/:3 :/

----------


## دمعة فرح

(4)..

----------


## anoucha

لمحمد و دموووووع ومجد

----------


## دموع الورد

يسلموا يا حلو

1

----------


## المتميزة

> 555555555555
> للمتميزه


 
 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
2222222222222222222

----------


## دموع الورد

33

----------


## anoucha

> يسلموا يا حلو
> 
> 1


4444444  العفو يا عسل

----------


## ابو عوده

5555555555555
لدموع الورد والمتميزه وانوشاااا

----------


## المتميزة

> 5555555555555
> لدموع الورد والمتميزه


 :Icon31: يسلمو يا ملك  :SnipeR (62): 
1111111111111111111

----------


## ابو عوده

:Smile:  :Smile: 
2222222222222222222

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
.:5:.

لبكـــــــــــــره  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## ???... why ...???

> [align=center]
> شو قصتك مع توقيعي  بتاخد منو كلمتين هون وكلمتين هناك 
> 
> .:1:.
> [/align]


 



ألف مبروك .. لقد سعدت بهذا الخبر

 :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## ???... why ...???

1

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 



> ألف مبروك .. لقد سعدت بهذا الخبر


 :SnipeR (83): 
[/align]

----------


## عُبادة

2 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ابو عوده

333333333333

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

333 
نفسيافهم شو مسهر عبادة وجوري  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
.:4:.
[/align]

----------


## عُبادة

55

كمان لبكرة :SnipeR (51):

----------


## ابو عوده

111111111111111

----------


## ابو عوده

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
4444444444444

----------


## anoucha

555لالك شو بدي ساوي امري لله

----------


## ابو عوده

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
مغسي بس من دون بوكو :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
11111111111111

----------


## anoucha

2222222222222222222

----------


## تحية عسكريه

333333333333333333333

----------


## khaled aljonidee

4

----------


## عُبادة

5


 :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51): 

أهديها لها

----------


## شمعة امل

1111111111111111

----------


## ابو عوده

22222

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

33333333333333333

----------


## ???... why ...???

[align=center] 
5

مها
[/align]

----------


## عُبادة

1

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

22222222222222222222222

----------


## khaled aljonidee

3

----------


## شمعة امل

4

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

55555555555555555555555555
لشمعه امل

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62): 11111111111

----------


## ???... why ...???

222222222222222

----------


## ابو عوده

3333

----------


## ???... why ...???

[align=center] 
لا والله ما انا حاكي 444

بس شو بدي اعمل حكم القوي علي الضعيف  :Db465236ff: 

44
[/align]

----------


## دليلة

2222222222


يسلمووووو مجد  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دمعة فرح

33333333333333333
 :Icon31:

----------


## دليلة

444444444444444444

----------


## Ultimate

5

بهديها .....  لــ دمعة فرح  :Icon31:

----------


## دليلة

1111111111111

----------


## khaled aljonidee

2

----------


## عُبادة

3

----------


## رمز الاسود

4444444444444444 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## عُبادة

55


 :Smile: لها :Smile:

----------


## The Gentle Man

111111111111111

----------


## ابو عوده

22222222222222222222

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62): 3

----------


## دمعة فرح

444444444444444

----------


## عُبادة

55

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
لها في بعدها

----------


## دمعة فرح

111111111111111

----------


## ابو عوده

2222222

----------


## رمز الاسود

3333333333333333333333

----------


## ابو عوده

4444444

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

5555555

لحدا  :Smile:

----------


## ابو عوده

1111111111111 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

شكرررررررررررا الك
111111111111111

----------


## شمعة امل

العفو  :Icon31: 
22222222222222

----------


## دموع الورد

3

----------


## عاشق الحصن

شكراااااااااا :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
[BIMG]http://www.majalisna.com/gallery/41/41_17618_1203438857.jpg[/BIMG]




22222222222222222222222222222

----------


## شذى الياسمين

3
3
3
3

----------


## عاشق الحصن

44444444444444444444

----------


## دموع الورد

5

للمنتدى كله و بحكيلكم كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> 5
> 
> للمنتدى كله و بحكيلكم كل عام وانتم بخير


وانتي بمليون خير ..
1
1
1
1

----------


## شمعة امل

كل عام وانت بخير وشكراااااااااااااااااااااا :SnipeR (62): 
222222222222222

----------


## دموع الورد

وانتم بخير ينعاد علينا و عليكم

3

----------


## جسر الحياة

4444444444444444

----------


## عُبادة

5555


 كمان إلها

----------


## دمعة فرح

5555555555555..
مممممممممممممم بهديها للكل بمناسبه العيد... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

111111111111111

----------


## شذى البنفسج

عبادة بكفي بدي اهدي انا  :Db465236ff: 

بدي اهدي لجميع اعضاء المنتدى
وبالاخص لعمار و عمر ومجد ومها والصقر الذهبي 
وعبادة  :Icon31:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> 333333333333333
> 
> ليش منا كنت بدي اهديك عمار


طيب المره الجاي

----------


## عُبادة

222

لانك ما بدك تهديني معهم وردة ما بدي اوقف اهدائاتي :SnipeR (30):

----------


## دمعة فرح

25... :Db465236ff:

----------


## جسر الحياة

يسلمو شذى

333333333333

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

يسلمووووووووووووووو  شذى
3333333333333333333333333333333

----------


## محمد العزام

333333333333333333

----------


## ابو عوده

4444444444444

----------


## محمد العزام

5555555555555


لكل الاعضاء المميزين بمنتدى الحصن

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

55555555555555555555555555555

بهديها الى كل انسان مشتاق كتير

للي بحبه

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## دموع الورد

:Eh S:  :Eh S: 1111

----------


## دمعة فرح

2222222222222

----------


## شذى البنفسج

333333333333333

----------


## دمعة فرح

444444444444444444

----------


## شذى البنفسج

55555555555555
بهديها لكل يالي بالمنتدى هلا والك مجد

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

55555555555555555555555555

للي ببالي

----------


## شمعة امل

444444444444444

----------


## شذى البنفسج

555555555555555555

لاهلي جميعا

----------


## The Gentle Man

لشمعه امل  :Icon31:

----------


## عُبادة

1

----------


## renah

6666666666666666666666666666666666 :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]


> 6666666666666666666666666666666666



من وين اجت 6  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14): 
[/align]

----------


## شمعة امل

> لشمعه امل


شكرا  :Smile:

----------


## شمعة امل

2222222222222222222
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

33333333333333333333333

----------


## شمعة امل

4444444444444

----------


## عاشق الحصن

222222222222222222
العفو

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> 5555555555555555555555
> لشذى الخطييب


يسلمو مها
كلك زووووووء يا غالية  :Icon31: 

33333333333333

----------


## جسر الحياة

44444444444444

----------


## شذى البنفسج

555555555555

لعاشق الحصن ومها وعمر  :Icon31:

----------


## عاشق الحصن

1111111111111111111
تسلمي يا رب

----------


## جسر الحياة

يسلمو كتير شذى .. جمعه مباركه ..

1111111111111

----------


## شذى البنفسج

لا شكر على واجب   :Icon31: 


انا 33333333333333   عمر 2

----------


## عاشق الحصن

444444444444444444444444

----------


## سماا

555555555555555555555555

 :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  للي بعدي

----------


## عاشق الحصن

11111111111111111111
تسلمي يا رب

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكورة انوشة 

11111111111111111

----------


## شذى البنفسج

22222222222222

----------


## محمد العزام

333333333333333

----------


## anoucha

44444444444444444

----------


## شذى البنفسج

انا 555555555555

لانوشا ومحمد العزام :Icon31:

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكورة شذى 


11111111111111

----------


## anoucha

> انا 555555555555
> 
> لانوشا ومحمد العزام


مرسي شذى

----------


## شذى البنفسج

انوشه 2
انا 333333333333333

----------


## محمد العزام

44444444444444444

----------


## anoucha

555555 لجنتل مان

----------


## ابو عوده

> 55555555555555555555
> للكل عدا المجرمين


ما عدا ابو عوده صح؟؟؟؟؟ :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## سماا

هههههههههههههههههه كيف عرفت ههههههههههه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  هيك الاهداء ميرف ولا بلا

----------


## دليلة

555555555555


لسمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

11111111111111111111111111111

----------


## شمعة امل

22222222222222222222

----------


## شذى الياسمين

3
3
3

----------


## renah

:Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14): 
 :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):  :Bl (3): 
 :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):  :Bl (3): 

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟
؟

----------


## شمعة امل

444444444444444444
شو يا renah؟  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شذى الياسمين

5
5
5
لشمعة امل ..

----------


## شمعة امل

شكراااااااااا شذى كلك زوء  :Icon31: 
1111111111111111111

----------


## ابو عوده

:Db465236ff: 
33333333333333

----------


## The Gentle Man

444444444444

----------


## تحية عسكريه

55555555555555555555555555

لابو حمادة وبس

----------


## شذى البنفسج

وانا بهدي احلى وردة ل حمادة ..

111111111111111111

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> 1
> 2
> 3
> 4
> 5
>  بهدي الوردة للصقر والمتميزة وعاشق الحصن وربيع وعبدالله وواي وجسر الحياة وووووووو دليلة وشذى اس تربيع وابو عوده وعمار ومحمد وحسان وغسان ووووووووووووو الى ما لا نهاية 
> 
> لا تتخانقوا هي ورده وحدة بس كل واحد يوخد ورقه منها


 
يسلمووووووو حبيبتي هاد من زووووووووقك

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

2222222222222222222
 :Db465236ff:  
اجاك العز

----------


## شذى البنفسج

هلا مها شو ما عندك دوام اليوم؟؟

333333333333333333333

----------


## The Gentle Man

44444444444

----------


## عُبادة

55

بهديها للي ما قدرت اشوفه اليوم :SnipeR (72):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

1111111111111

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> يسلموووو شدي
> 111111111111


مين "شدي" ؟؟
ع كل حال .. عفوا ..

----------


## شذى الياسمين

2
2
2

----------


## ابو عوده

> مين "شدي" ؟؟
> ع كل حال .. عفوا ..


يعني فرق نفطه  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
ولا تزعلى يسلمووو شذي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
333333333333

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> يعني فرق نفطه





> ولا تزعلى يسلمووو شذي
> 333333333333




قصدك نقــــــــــــــــــــــط ..
برضو مين "شذي" ؟؟
4
4
4

----------


## The Gentle Man

الى الجميع
واخص بالذكر
دليله وشمعه امل وانوشه وشذى الياسمين

----------


## ابو عوده

1111111111111111

----------


## بياض الثلج

انا ما بستنى 
1- 5 

الوردة لمين  :SnipeR (83): 

الوردة لأابو الزوز  :Cry2:

----------


## ابو عوده

> انا ما بستنى 
> 1- 5 
> 
> الوردة لمين 
> 
> الوردة لأابو الزوز


يسلمووووو قصدك لابو عوده :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## جسر الحياة

111111111111

----------


## ابو عوده

222222222222222

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

2222222222222222

----------


## دموع الورد

3

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

4444444444444444444

----------


## The Gentle Man

55555555555


بهديها لاميرتي

----------


## شذى البنفسج

111111111111111

----------


## عُبادة

2222

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

333333333333333

----------


## شذى البنفسج

44444444444444444

----------


## The Gentle Man

لا ارى سوا محبوبتي 
لذلك لن اهديها الا لها

----------


## شمعة امل

1111111111111111111111111

----------


## شذى البنفسج

22222222222

----------


## محمد العزام

333333333333

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

4

----------


## محمد العزام

5555555555

لكل الاعضاء المنتدى

----------


## رموش حزينه

111111111111111111111

----------


## محمد العزام

2222222222222222222

----------


## المالك الحزين

333
مرسي كثير محمد

----------


## محمد العزام

444444444444444

----------


## العالي عالي

55555555555555555555555555


أحلى باقة ورد لاخواننا الاعضاء من دولة الجزائر من شبكة منتديات الحصن

----------


## بياض الثلج

ايه بيستاهلوا ...كل الجزائريين :Eh S(7): 

1

----------


## رموش حزينه

> 1
> 1
> 1
> يخيتي يارموش ما خربطت العد أنا أصلا ما بعد بس هاي الأيام راحميتكم شوي من غلاستي وحاليا بعد معاكم 
> ولا أنا أصلا بجي بكسر الرقم وبحط اللي بدي اياه وبطلع 
> 
> بس اللي صار هلا انه انا وشمعة الأمورة ضفنا الرد بنفس الوقت 
> 
> ويسلمو ما مان ع الشوكولاته


والله يا بياض اوكي كسري وخربطي العد متل ما بدك نو بروبليم وازا بتحبي كمان عدي عد عكسي مو غلط بتطلع لعبه جديده

----------


## احمد العزايزة

333333333333

----------


## Sc®ipt

444444444444444
 :SnipeR (22):  :SnipeR (22):  :SnipeR (22):

----------


## عُبادة

:Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 


5


بهديها الورده وبحكيلها صباح الخير

----------


## العالي عالي

1111111111111111111111111

----------


## احمد العزايزة

*[align=center]22222222222222[/align]*

----------


## دموع الورد

3

----------


## ابو عوده

4444

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center] 
5555555555555555555555

أحلى وردة 

ل جوري
[/align]

----------


## شمعة امل

1111111111111111111111

----------


## شذى الياسمين

[align=center] 
1
1
[/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

222222222222222222222

----------


## Ctrl

33333333333333333
3333333333333333
333333333333333
33333333333333
3333333333333
333333333333
33333333333
3333333333
333333333
33333333
3333333
333333
33333
3333
333
33
3

 :SnipeR (102):

----------


## رموش حزينه

> ليش البخل هاد 
> 111111111111111111111


44444444444444444444444444
حر انا ما بدي اهديها لحد

----------


## شمعة امل

44444444444444444444444

----------


## Ctrl

5555555555555555
 :SnipeR (97): 
بهدي الورده لـ أميرة قوس النصر  :Eh S(18):  :Eh S(18):

----------


## العالي عالي

1111111111111111111111

----------


## تحية عسكريه

22222222222222222222

----------


## عاشقة ريان

2222222222222222

----------


## العالي عالي

3333333333333333333333

----------


## تحية عسكريه

555555555555555555555

للكل السهرنين

----------


## The Gentle Man

111111111

----------


## عاشقة ريان

> 555555555555555555555
> 
> للكل السهرنين


يسلموووووو
22222222222222222222

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

33333333333

----------


## شذى الياسمين

4
4
4

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

للجميع

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*شكرا .. كتيييييييييييير ..*
**

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*1*
*1*
*1*

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

للي ببالي

----------


## العالي عالي

222222222222222222222222

----------


## بنت الشديفات

5555555555555555555555555555555
* محمد العزام *

----------


## محمد العزام

يسلموا كثير بنت الشديفات 

1111111111111111111111

----------


## بنت الشديفات

العفووووووووووووووووو 
2222222222222222222

----------


## محمد العزام

3333333333333333

----------


## بنت الشديفات

4444444444444444444444444444444444

----------


## جسر الحياة

:SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99): 

ما حد مسترجي يهدي الورده

أنا بهديها ...........

بهديها لآخر مرة .. للفتاة التي غيرت حياتي ..


 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*1*

----------


## جسر الحياة

222222

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

33333333333

----------


## جسر الحياة

44444444444444444

----------


## The Gentle Man

444444444

----------


## عاشق الحصن

55555555555555555555555
لاختي حسناء الجليد و بنت الشديفات و اخي جنتل و اهم اشي في الموضوع للكل

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*1*
*1*
*1*

----------


## عاشق الحصن

2222222222222222222

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*3*
*3*
*3*

----------


## رموش حزينه

> [align=center] 
> 55555555555555
> لرموش حزينه
> [/align]


يسلموووووووووووووووو احمد  :Cgiving:  وهاي هيك  4444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444

----------


## تحية عسكريه

555555

لربيع وحسان وغسان والشله كاملة

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
.:1:.
[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

2222222222222222222222

----------


## عُبادة

333

----------


## جسر الحياة

33333333333333

----------


## شمعة امل

44444

----------


## جسر الحياة

بهديها لشخص عزيز كتير على قلبي ..

وهي هلأ خارج الأردن .. والله يرجعها لأهلها بالسلامه 

 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## دموع الورد

1

----------


## The Gentle Man

2222222222

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*3*
*3*
*3*

----------


## The Gentle Man

44444444444

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]*5555555555555

بهديها لكل واحد بحب المطر

*

*كم هي جميلة السعادة

التي ثطرحها بقلبي 

أيها المطر*
[/align]

----------


## The Gentle Man

يسلموا 

1111111111

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*2*
*2*

----------


## The Gentle Man

بلاها 

111111111

----------


## العالي عالي

2222222222222222222222

----------


## تحية عسكريه

333333333333333333333333333333333

----------


## العالي عالي

44444444444444444

----------


## تحية عسكريه

555555555555555555555555555
555555555555

لاحلى عالي بالكون تحياتي يا صديقي

----------


## العالي عالي

> 555555555555555555555555555
>  555555555555
>  
>  لاحلى عالي بالكون تحياتي يا صديقي




والله انك كبير 

بالمناسبة انا لسا ما انزلت على اربد بس ان شاء الله اليوم بالليل بكون موجود 

لاني حجزت بجت الساعة 2.3 مساءً 
ان شاء الله بكرة برن عليك وبشوفك على الاكيد

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ان شاء الله بشوف 

22222222222222222222

----------


## العالي عالي

333333333333333333

----------


## تحية عسكريه

4444444444444444444444444444

----------


## The Gentle Man

5555555555

لجميع الشباب الموجوده 

عالي وربيع وعبد الله

----------


## anoucha

222222222222
ههههههههههههههههها

----------


## شمعة امل

333333333333333333333333333333333
شريره

----------


## anoucha

44444444444444444444اشر مني

----------


## The Gentle Man

> 55555555555لجنتل عمو لشمعة امل لعبدالله الشرفا والمتميزة والعالي عالي ولماما وبابا و لاخوتي وشكرا
> اطلب اغنية بابا فين اهديها لكل اليتامى


 
اول شكرا
ثاني شي 

يعني ليه التعذيب

هيك بتخليهم يزعلو منك  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71): 


لشمعه امل بس
لانه انوشه شريرة وما بدي اهديلها  :SnipeR (92):

----------


## anoucha

> اول شكرا
> ثاني شي 
> 
> يعني ليه التعذيب
> 
> هيك بتخليهم يزعلو منك 
> 
> 
> لشمعه امل بس
> لانه انوشه شريرة وما بدي اهديلها


مين اللي بيزعلوا انا عم بمزح

----------


## The Gentle Man

زعلو وخلص
وانا زعلت معهم
وبدي اطلع 
 :SnipeR (71): 


1111111

----------


## anoucha

222222222222222222
لا دخيلك انت واللي زعلوا

----------


## شمعة امل

يسلمووووووووووو
3333333333333333

----------


## العالي عالي

4444444444444444444444444

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*5*
*5*
*5*

*للي شفتهم اليوم ..*

----------


## رمز الاسود

3333333333333333333333

عفوا

----------


## The Gentle Man

444444444444

----------


## العالي عالي

44444444444444444444444

----------


## رمز الاسود

5555555555555555555

لي العالي العالي :Icon31:

----------


## العالي عالي

> 5555555555555555555
> 
> لي العالي العالي


امووووت بربك انا ما احلاك 

11111111111111111111111111

----------


## رمز الاسود

222222222222222222222
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

3333333333333333333333

----------


## The Gentle Man

474444444444

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]55555555555555555555555

لـــ رمز الاسود
[/align]

----------


## شذى الياسمين

1
1
1

----------


## بنت الشديفات

4444444444444444444444444444444
 :Icon5:

----------


## The Gentle Man

حزنتيني 


خلص الورده لبياض الثلج 
وشذى البنفسج 

وللي في بالي  :Icon5: 

اه صحيح 
نسيت بنت شديفات  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

يسلموووووووووووووووووووو
1111111111111111111111
 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## The Gentle Man

طيب ليش الدز 

22222222

----------


## بياض الثلج

2 

شايفه اه شايفه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

4444444444444444444444444444444
 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## The Gentle Man

5


الي

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> حزنتيني 
> 
> 
> خلص الورده لبياض الثلج 
> وشذى البنفسج 
> 
> وللي في بالي 
> 
> اه صحيح 
> نسيت بنت شديفات


يسلمو كلك زووووء ..

----------


## شذى البنفسج

1111111111

----------


## بنت الشديفات

2222222222222222222222222222222

----------


## دموع الورد

4

----------


## anoucha

44444444444444444

----------


## تحية عسكريه

55555555555555555555

لهدوء عاصف

----------


## العالي عالي

1111111111111111111111111111

----------


## anoucha

1111111111111111

----------


## شمعة امل

222222222

----------


## تحية عسكريه

333333333333333333333333

----------


## دموع الورد

4

----------


## The Gentle Man

للجميع دون استثناء

----------


## تحية عسكريه

5555555555555555555555555

جنتل مان وبس

----------


## العالي عالي

111111111111111111111111111

----------


## The Gentle Man

22222222

----------


## شمعة امل

33333333333

----------


## The Gentle Man

44444444444

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]55555555555555555555555555

لــ

محمد القسايمة
[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

111111111111111111111111111111111

----------


## شمعة امل

2222222222

----------


## تحية عسكريه

333333333333333333333333

----------


## شمعة امل

4444444444

----------


## بنت الشديفات

55555555555555555555
لشمعة امل وتحية وجنتل والعالي وللكل  :Icon31:

----------


## العالي عالي

1111111111111111111111111

----------


## بنت الشديفات

222222222222222222222222222

----------


## العالي عالي

33333333333333333333333

----------


## بنت الشديفات

4444444444444444444444

----------


## العالي عالي

55555555555555555555555

لبنت شديفات

----------


## بنت الشديفات

يسلمووووووووووووووو
111111111111111

----------


## العالي عالي

222222222222222222222

----------


## بنت الشديفات

3333333333333333333333333

----------


## العالي عالي

4444444444444444444444

----------


## بنت الشديفات

55555555555555555
للعالي واحمد

----------


## العالي عالي

111111111111111111111111

----------


## تحية عسكريه

222222222222222222222222222222

----------


## العالي عالي

3333333333333333333333333

----------


## تحية عسكريه

4444444444444444444444444

----------


## العالي عالي

555555555555555555555555

لجميع الاعضاء

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يسلموا يا كبير 

11111111111111111111111111

----------


## عاشقة ريان

22222222222222

----------


## العالي عالي

3333333333333333333333

----------


## تحية عسكريه

333333333333333333333333333

----------


## العالي عالي

4444444444444444444444444444

----------


## العالي عالي

33333333333333333333333333

----------


## تحية عسكريه

4444444444444444444444444444444

----------


## العالي عالي

555555555555555555555

أحلى باقات الورد 

لـــ

*anoucha*

**

----------


## تحية عسكريه

111111111111111111111111111111111

----------


## العالي عالي

2222222222222222222

----------


## anoucha

33333 مرسي العالي عالي :Eh S(20):  :Eh S(20):

----------


## العالي عالي

44444444444444444

----------


## anoucha

55لمحمد وشمعة امل

----------


## العالي عالي

11111111111111111111111111

----------


## تحية عسكريه

22222222222222222222

----------


## العالي عالي

333333333333333333333333333

----------


## بنت الشديفات

444444444444444444444444444444
 :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):

----------


## العالي عالي

3333333333333333333333

----------


## بنت الشديفات

55555555555555555555555555
ولا لحد

----------


## العالي عالي

111111111111111111111111

----------


## بنت الشديفات

2222222222222222222222222222
 :Eh S(14):

----------


## العالي عالي

33333333333333333333333333333

----------


## بنت الشديفات

4444444444444444444444444444444

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]*555555555555555555555

أحلى مزرعة ورد 

لــــ

*[gdwl]بنت شديفات[/gdwl]*






بكوت أحسن منك 
*[/align]

----------


## رموش حزينه

*[align=center]وانا هيك 111111111[/align]*

----------


## عاشق الحصن

222222222222222
تسلمولي كلكم

----------


## دموع الورد

3

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

4444444444

----------


## Ctrl

555555555555
الورده ليك مستر لونلي

----------


## دموع الورد

1

----------


## Ctrl

2

----------


## عاشق الحصن

2222222222222

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

> 555555555555
> الورده ليك مستر لونلي



THANKS وهاي الك كمان 





33333333333

----------


## شذى الياسمين

4

----------


## The Gentle Man

3333333333

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> 555555555555555555555555555
> 
> كمان مرة لعبد الله الشرفات


مين عبدالله الشرفات   يا صاحبي عبدالله الشرفا ماشي  


 
1111111111111111111111111111

----------


## العالي عالي

3333333333333333333333

----------


## The Gentle Man

44444444

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*5*
*لاغلى الناس على قلبي .. وبعرفو حالهم منيح ..*

----------


## دموع الورد

1

----------


## The Gentle Man

2222222222

----------


## دموع الورد

3

----------


## تحية عسكريه

3333333333333333333333333333

----------


## The Gentle Man

444444444444

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*5*
*للي اهديتهم ورده قبل شوي ..*
*وللجميع ..*

----------


## المتميزة

55555555555555555555555555
لاحلى اثنين بالمنتدى بنت الشديفات و عاشق الحصن 
وكمان للشخص اللي راح يشوفو بكرا  :SnipeR (49):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

مشكوووووووووره
1111111111111111
بس على فكره هالشخص هو العالي عالي :SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (60):

----------


## جسر الحياة

11111111

----------


## المتميزة

> مشكوووووووووره
> 1111111111111111
> بس على فكره هالشخص هو العالي عالي


 ههههههههههه
اوك  :SnipeR (49):

----------


## رموش حزينه

*[align=center]222222222[/align]*

----------


## العالي عالي

33333333333333333333333

----------


## رموش حزينه

*[align=center]444444444444[/align]*

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]5555555555555

للي بعدي
[/align]

----------


## عاشق الحصن

11111111111111111111111

تسلم دايمات محرجني معك يا رجل و الله حبيبي

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

22222222222

----------


## تحية عسكريه

4444444444444444444444444

----------


## العالي عالي

55555555555555555555555

----------


## تحية عسكريه

111111111111111111111111111111111

----------


## العالي عالي

222222222222222222222222

----------


## دليلة

33333333

العالي لسا مالقيت حد تهد يه

----------


## العالي عالي

*[align=center]4444444444444444444444444

لا والله لسا ما لقيت حدا 
[/align]*

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*5*
*5*
*5*
*ل اميره قوس النصر لانها خلصت فاينل اليوم ..*

----------


## دليلة

111111111

----------


## بنت الشديفات

2222222222222222222222222222222222

----------


## العالي عالي

33333333333333333333333

----------


## تحية عسكريه

44444444444444444444444

----------


## ابو عوده

5555555555
للمتواجدين حاليا في المنتدي

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

1111111111111

----------


## العالي عالي

222222222222222222

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

33333333333

----------


## تحية عسكريه

44444444444444444444444444

----------


## العالي عالي

5555555555555555555555

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

5555555 

تحية عسكري

وللشخص الي ببالي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

11111111111111111111111111111111111

يسلموا يا كبير

----------


## العالي عالي

22222222222222222222222

----------


## دموع الورد

3

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

دموع انتي 444444444

وانا 5555555555

وللشخص الي بعرف شو قصة الشيك  :SnipeR (29):  

ولمعاذ صديقي

----------


## بنت الشديفات

11111111111111111111111

----------


## دموع الورد

2
 :SnipeR (7):

----------


## شذى الياسمين

3
3
3
 :SnipeR (50):  :SnipeR (50):  :SnipeR (50):

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

4444444444

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*5*
*5*
*5*
*لكل اللي بدهم يظلو سهرانين لانه انا رايحه انام ..*
*تصبحو ع خير ..*

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

احلام سعيدة 

1111111111111111

----------


## عاشق الحصن

222222222222222222

----------


## تحية عسكريه

333333333333333333333333333

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يسلموا يا زيدو عراسي والله يا كبير 


11111111111111111111111111111111

----------


## العالي عالي

4444444444444444444444

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

[rainbow]3[/rainbow]

----------


## العالي عالي

444444444444444

----------


## candle of dark

5555555
للي في بالي

----------


## العالي عالي

111111111111111111111

----------


## candle of dark

وانا 22222222222222222222222

----------


## العالي عالي

33333333333333333333

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

[gdwl]4444444444444[/gdwl]

----------


## دليلة

555555555

لانوشة

----------


## candle of dark

33333333333333

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center].:4:.
[/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

*555555555555555555555

ما بدي اهدي 
*

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

1111111111111

----------


## تحية عسكريه

2222222222222222222222222222

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

3333333333

----------


## عاشق الحصن

3333333333333333333333333

----------


## تحية عسكريه

44444444444444444

----------


## بنت الشديفات

55555555555555555555555555
لكل اللي قبلي

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

11111111111111

----------


## تحية عسكريه

222222222222222222222222222

----------


## العالي عالي

333333333333333333333333333

----------


## العالي عالي

444444444444444444444444

----------


## تحية عسكريه

555555555555555555555555

انتا ما تستاهل وردة بس 

انتا بتستاهل بوكيه ورد

----------


## العالي عالي

:SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28): 

1111111111111111111111111111111

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الحق ينقال يا رجل واجبنا 

22222222222222

----------


## candle of dark

33333333

----------


## تحية عسكريه

4444444444444444444444444

----------


## العالي عالي

*[align=center]5555555555555555555555

لجميع طلاب التوجيهي الله يكون بعونكم
[/align]*

----------


## candle of dark

111111111111111111111111

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

111111111

----------


## العالي عالي

2222222222222222222222222

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

3333333333

----------


## العالي عالي

4444444444444444444444

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

5555555 

الك يا العالي 

ولواحد مجهول  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## العالي عالي

والله على راسي مستر لونلي

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

تسلم يا قلب 

222222222

----------


## العالي عالي

333333333333333333333

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

44444444444

----------


## تاج النساء

5
لاحلى عضو جديد "مجروح من الدنيا"؟؟
 :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## تاج النساء

4 :Acebf6cab7:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

55555555555555
لأحلى انوس

----------


## تاج النساء

1
يسلموا يا قمر :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

العفو 
222222222222222222222

----------


## تاج النساء

3

----------


## modey22522

4
4
4
4 :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## تاج النساء

5 ل
modey
 :Icon29:

----------


## عاشق الحصن

111111111111111

----------


## تاج النساء

2

----------


## modey22522

3
3
3
يسلمو أختي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

333333333333333333333

----------


## candle of dark

44444444444444444

----------


## تحية عسكريه

55555555555

لبنت شديفات

----------


## The Gentle Man

111111111

----------


## تاج النساء

2

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

[motr1]3[/motr1]

----------


## تاج النساء

4

----------


## Alamora

5

بهديها لعبادة

----------


## تاج النساء

1

----------


## تحية عسكريه

2222222222222222222

----------


## احمد العزايزة

[align=center] 
2
2
2
2
2
[/align]

----------


## عاشقة ريان

3333333333333333333

----------


## تاج النساء

4

----------


## candle of dark

444

----------


## عاشقة ريان

5555555555555

----------


## candle of dark

1111

----------


## تاج النساء

2

----------


## عاشقة ريان

333333333333333333333333333333333

----------


## تاج النساء

4

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]*5555555555555555555555555

لانوسة 
*[/align]

----------


## تاج النساء

5
للكل

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

1

----------


## تاج النساء

2

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

333

----------


## بنت الشديفات

44444444444444444444444

----------


## تحية عسكريه

555555555555555555555555555

لكل أهل المفرق

----------


## تاج النساء

1

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

2222222222222

----------


## معاذ ملحم

33333333

----------


## mylife079

44444

----------


## محمد العزام

5555


للي قبلي

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

11111111

----------


## محمد العزام

22222222222222222222222

----------


## تاج النساء

> 5555
> 
> 
> للي قبلي


يسلموا
3

----------


## محمد العزام

444444444444444444

----------


## تاج النساء

5
محمد العزام الزوق

----------


## محمد العزام

يسلموا 


1111111111111111111111111

----------


## العالي عالي

222222222222222222

----------


## محمد العزام

333333333333333333333333333

----------


## تاج النساء

4

----------


## ابتسامة الشقاء

4444444444444444
4
4
4

4444444444444
4444
4
4
 :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):

----------


## تاج النساء

5
لابتسامة الشقاء وانوشة

----------


## العالي عالي

555555555555555555555

لانوشة احلى باقات الورد

----------


## تاج النساء

1

----------


## بنت الشديفات

222222222222222222

----------


## modey22522

3
3
3
3

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

333333333333333333333333333333

----------


## بنت الشديفات

444444444444444444

----------


## العالي عالي

1111111111111111111

----------


## عاشق الحصن

55555555555555
للعالي و بنت الشديفات

----------


## تاج النساء

1

----------


## تحية عسكريه

22222222222222222222222222

----------


## بياض الثلج

3333333333333333

----------


## العالي عالي

4444444444444444444444

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

55555

شخص مجهول

----------


## العالي عالي

1111111111111111111111

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

2

----------


## العالي عالي

33333333333333333333333333333

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

44

----------


## العالي عالي

*555555555555555555555

لــ بياض الثلج

مش خسارة
*

----------


## candle of dark

333

----------


## العالي عالي

44444444444444444444444

----------


## تاج النساء

5
للكل

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

55555555555555555555555

بهديها لاحلى انوس

----------


## شذى الياسمين

1
1
1

----------


## العالي عالي

222222222222222222222222222

----------


## رموش حزينه

*[align=center]3333333333333333[/align]*

----------


## عاشق الحصن

4444444444444444

----------


## تحية عسكريه

5555555555555555555
لعاشق الحصن وعالي

----------


## شذى الياسمين

1
1
1

----------


## The Gentle Man

333333333333

----------


## تاج النساء

4

----------


## باريسيا

5


للعالي عالي

----------


## تاج النساء

1
نياله

----------


## العالي عالي

11111111111111111111111

----------


## تاج النساء

2

----------


## The Gentle Man

333333333333

----------


## العالي عالي

44444444444444444444

اكيد لجنتل حبيب البي

----------


## بنت الشديفات

555555555555555555
خيو انا 5 
لجنتوله وانوسه والعالي وباريسيا

----------


## العالي عالي

111111111111111111111

----------


## العالي عالي

33333333333333333333333

----------


## تاج النساء

4

----------


## تحية عسكريه

555555555555555

لانوسه وعالي

----------


## تاج النساء

1
شكرا

----------


## العالي عالي

2222222222222222222222222

----------


## دليلة

2222222

----------


## تاج النساء

4

----------


## العالي عالي

55555555555555555

للجميع

----------


## تاج النساء

1
يسلموا

----------


## العالي عالي

222222222222222222222222

----------


## رموش حزينه

*[align=center]44444444444444[/align]*

----------


## عاشق الحصن

5555555555555555555

عالي و انوشه و رموش حزينه

----------


## العالي عالي

11111111111111111111111111111

----------


## رموش حزينه

*[align=center]ميرسي يا عاشق 
وانا 2222222222[/align]*

----------


## عاشق الحصن

العفو
33333333333333333333

وروح يا اول

----------


## تاج النساء

4

----------


## العالي عالي

5555555555555555555555555

للجميع

----------


## تاج النساء

1
يسلموا

----------


## مجروح من الدنيا

22222222222222222222

----------


## رموش حزينه

*[align=center]33333333[/align]*

----------


## تاج النساء

يسلموا 3

----------


## تحية عسكريه

44444444444444444

----------


## تاج النساء

5
الي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

1111111111111111111

----------


## تاج النساء

2

----------


## العالي عالي

333333333333333333333333333

----------


## تاج النساء

4

----------


## تحية عسكريه

555555555555555

للمهندس محمود "هدوء عاصف "

----------


## تاج النساء

1
اسمه محمود اول مرة بعرف

----------


## شذى الياسمين

2

----------


## تحية عسكريه

2222222222222222222222

----------


## تاج النساء

3

----------


## العالي عالي

444444444444444444444444

----------


## تاج النساء

5
لعالي  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center] 
يسلمو على الوردة 

كلك زؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤء

11111111111111111111111111
[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

222222222222222222222

----------


## تاج النساء

3
تعال كل يوم

----------


## candle of dark

[align=center]4444444444444[/align]

----------


## جسر الحياة

بهدي أحلى ورده للي بعدي

7
7
7
7
7
7

----------


## تاج النساء

1
شكرا وصلت

----------


## تحية عسكريه

55555555555555

لمحمد العزام ومعاذ ملحم انوس وبنت شديفات وزيدو وعالي ومحمود

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور عبدالله 


111111111

----------


## تحية عسكريه

22222222222
العفو يا ابو حميد

----------


## محمد العزام

33333333333333

----------


## دليلة

44444444444

----------


## محمد العزام

55555555555555555555555
لدليلة

----------


## تاج النساء

1

----------


## دليلة

111111


شكرا لك ياغلى صديق

----------


## تاج النساء

3

----------


## محمد العزام

44444444444444444

----------


## anoucha

444444444444444

----------


## تاج النساء

5
لزيدو المزوق

----------


## anoucha

111111111111111111

----------


## تاج النساء

2

----------


## anoucha

.333333333333333333

----------


## شمعة امل

3333333333333333

----------


## anoucha

شمعة انت 4444444444444444

----------


## عاشق الحصن

555555555555555555555555555555555555

لأنوشه

----------


## anoucha

111111111111111111 مرسي زيد

----------


## عاشق الحصن

2222222222222

العفو انوشه

----------


## تاج النساء

4

----------


## candle of dark

5
لأنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوس

----------


## العالي عالي

555555555555555555555555

للي غايب عني وما بعرف اخباره  :Bl (34):  :Bl (34):  :Bl (34):

----------


## تاج النساء

1
حبيبتي كاندل

----------


## العالي عالي

22222222222222222222222222222222222

----------


## تاج النساء

3

----------


## العالي عالي

444444444444444444444

----------


## عاشق الحصن

5555555555555555555555555

لمن احب ومن سواها

----------


## العالي عالي

4444444444444444444444

----------


## تاج النساء

1

----------


## عفراء حسن

4

----------


## تحية عسكريه

555555555555555555555555
لضيفتنا عفراء حسن

----------


## العالي عالي

1

----------


## تحية عسكريه

22222222222222222222222

----------


## العالي عالي

3

----------


## تحية عسكريه

44444444444444444444

----------


## The Gentle Man

55555555555



احلى ورده صباحية معطره بريحه المسك والريحان لاحلى واغلى انسان على قلبي

----------


## بنت الشديفات

1111111111111111111111111111

----------


## تحية عسكريه

222222222222222222222222222

----------


## شذى الياسمين

3
3
3

----------


## العالي عالي

33333333333333333333

----------


## بنت الشديفات

4444444444444444444

----------


## العالي عالي

555555555555555555555

ما في حدا بستاهل  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

111111111111111111111

----------


## العالي عالي

222222222222

----------


## بنت الشديفات

33333333333333333

----------


## تحية عسكريه

44444444444444444444444

----------


## تاج النساء

5
لجنتولة والي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

11111111111111111111111

----------


## تاج النساء

2

----------


## العالي عالي

1

----------


## عاشق الحصن

22222222222222222222222

----------


## تحية عسكريه

333333333333333333333333

----------


## العالي عالي

4

----------


## عاشق الحصن

555555555555555555

ورده اهديها لمحبوبي و اصرخ و اقول فيها 
حبيبي اشتقتلك و الله يا اغلى ما في دنيتي

----------


## العالي عالي

1

----------


## نغم

1

----------


## العالي عالي

2

----------


## نغم

3

----------


## جسر الحياة

4

----------


## تحية عسكريه

3333333333333333333333333

----------


## تحية عسكريه

44444444444444444

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]555555555555555555

أجمل وردة بقطرات الندى

 لاجمل عضوة بالمنتدى 

لــــ

*دليلة* 




[/align]

----------


## دليلة

11111111
 :Emb3:  :Emb3: 
شكر كبير لكــــ يامحمد

----------


## العالي عالي

2

----------


## دليلة

333333333

----------


## العالي عالي

4

----------


## جسر الحياة

555


بهديها لشخص اليوم شفته بعد فترة طويله

----------


## دليلة

55555555555


طبعا لصاحب الزوء العالي عالي

----------


## العالي عالي

1111111111111111

يسلمو دليلة

----------


## العالي عالي

2

----------


## anoucha

3333333333333333333

----------


## عاشق الحصن

3333333333333333

شكرا محمد

----------


## العالي عالي

4

----------


## عاشق الحصن

55555555555555

للعالي و شمعة امل وانوشه

----------


## العالي عالي

1

----------


## عاشق الحصن

22222222222222222

----------


## The Gentle Man

3333333333

----------


## العالي عالي

4

----------


## The Gentle Man

لحبيبي وحياتي وروحي الي اشتقتلو

----------


## تحية عسكريه

333333333333333

----------


## العالي عالي

4

----------


## تحية عسكريه

555555555555555

للعالي وهدوء

----------


## العالي عالي

1

يسلمو

----------


## The Gentle Man

2

----------


## تحية عسكريه

33333333333333333333333

----------


## العالي عالي

4

----------


## The Gentle Man

لزراعلك بستان ورود 

واختاري الوردة الي بدك اياها

----------


## العالي عالي

1

----------


## تاج النساء

5
شو اكتر شي بتكره بحياتك؟؟

----------


## العالي عالي

2

----------


## بنت الشديفات

333333333333333

----------


## The Gentle Man

4

----------


## جسر الحياة

55555




بهديها لنفسي ...                      :SnipeR (16):  :SnipeR (16):  :SnipeR (16):

----------


## d.beckham

[imgl]http://www.al79n.com/vb/picture.php?albumid=251&pictureid=2666[/imgl]

555444

----------


## The Gentle Man

1

----------


## العالي عالي

2

----------


## The Gentle Man

3

----------


## العالي عالي

4

----------


## The Gentle Man

لحبيبي وعمري وحياتي والي لازم اسمع صوته

----------


## العالي عالي

4

----------


## تحية عسكريه

555555555555

لنشامى الدرك جميعا من ظباط وافراد 


 :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## العالي عالي

1

----------


## تحية عسكريه

2222222222222222

----------


## العالي عالي

3

----------


## بنت الشديفات

44444444444444444444444

----------


## The Gentle Man

5


لقلبي انا  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## الاميره

[grade="FF1493 DEB887 000000 FF7F50 FF0000"][ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:85%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/mwaextraedit2/backgrounds/196.gif');background-color:red;border:6px groove crimson;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]اهدى ورده الى ابي[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN] :SnipeR (69): [/grade]

----------


## الاميره

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]اهدي ورده لابي[/grade] :SnipeR (69):

----------


## العالي عالي

1

----------


## أسيرة الشوق

222222222
العفو

----------


## تحية عسكريه

3333333333333333333

----------


## أسيرة الشوق

444444444444444

----------


## زهرة الأردن

55555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555  55
اكبر  تحيه اليييييييييييييي
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## تاج النساء

1

----------


## The Gentle Man

2

----------


## تحية عسكريه

333333333333333333

----------


## أسيرة الشوق

444444444444444

----------


## شمعة امل

555555
للكل

----------


## أسيرة الشوق

111111111

----------


## دليلة

444444444444444

----------


## العالي عالي

555555555555555

لــ

دليلة

----------


## mylife079

11111

----------


## العالي عالي

222222222222222222222

----------


## تحية عسكريه

3333333333333333333333333

----------


## mylife079

444444444444

----------


## العالي عالي

5555555555555555

للجميع

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يسلمو يا الغالي 


11111111111111111111111111111

----------


## العالي عالي

2

----------


## تحية عسكريه

33333333333333333333

----------


## The Gentle Man

4

----------


## العالي عالي

5

للجميع

----------


## The Gentle Man

:SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69): 

1

----------


## mylife079

22

----------


## The Gentle Man

3

----------


## mylife079

4444444

----------


## العالي عالي

5555

للجميع

----------


## The Gentle Man

1

----------


## العالي عالي

2

----------


## دليلة

333333333333

----------


## mylife079

444444444444444

----------


## العالي عالي

*5*

*اجمل وردة* 

*لــ*

*دليلة* 


**

*تقبلي تحياتي*

----------


## mylife079

11111111111111 :Bl (10):

----------


## العالي عالي

222

----------


## mylife079

333333

----------


## دليلة

44444444

شكرا لك العالي عالي يسلمو على الزوء

----------


## العالي عالي

55

للجميع

----------


## mylife079

شكراااااااااا

1111111

----------


## دليلة

2222222222

----------


## العالي عالي

3

----------


## بياض الثلج

> 5
> 5
> 5
> 
> لاحلى ورده ..



شكرا  :Icon29:

----------


## دليلة

2222222

----------


## عاشق الحصن

333333333333333333333

----------


## العالي عالي

4444444444444444444

زيد تعال اشوي على الماسنجر اذا بتقدر

----------


## عاشق الحصن

5555555555555555555

للغوالي كلهم كلهم
العالي
بنت الشديفات 
جنتل مان
شذى الياسمين
وجميع الأعضاء

----------


## العالي عالي

1

----------


## عاشق الحصن

222222222222222222

----------


## العالي عالي

3

----------


## دليلة

4444

----------


## العالي عالي

*555


لــــ


دليلة 



*

----------


## بياض الثلج

55555555555555555555555555


لكل صبايا منتديات الحصن الاردنية ما عدا دليلة عبين ما تحدد موقفها  :SnipeR (43):

----------


## دليلة

> 55555555555555555555555555
> 
> 
> لكل صبايا منتديات الحصن الاردنية ما عدا دليلة عبين ما تحدد موقفها


1111111

موقف شو يابياض ؟؟؟

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> 1111111
> 
> موقف شو يابياض ؟؟؟



2222222222222222

انسيك منها هاي وجده مجنونه 

مش بكفي اسمها ام الطبايل ( دقه قديمه )

----------


## mylife079

> 22222222222222
> 
> بعرف الورد موجود بس ما حد بستاهله


 
 
بعتذر ما بقصد اي شخص بالمنتدى 

انتو الورد كله

----------


## mylife079

3333333333

----------


## دليلة

44444444

----------


## mylife079

55555555555

بياض الثلج  ودليلة

----------


## عاشق الحصن

55555555555555555555

ادليله جكر ببياض ام الطبايل
وبنت الشديفات

----------


## دليلة

> 55555555555
> 
> بياض الثلج ودليلة





> 55555555555555555555
> 
> ادليله جكر ببياض ام الطبايل
> وبنت الشديفات


11111111
يسلمو يسلمو يسلمو  :Bl (28):  :Bl (28):

----------


## mylife079

22222222222222222222

انا سبقت

----------


## شمعة امل

العفو
2222222

----------


## العالي عالي

3

----------


## anoucha

3.5

----------


## العالي عالي

4

----------


## anoucha

555555
for meeeeeeeeeee

----------


## العالي عالي

1

----------


## عاشق الحصن

2222222222222222222222222222222

----------


## anoucha

33333333333333

----------


## العالي عالي

4

----------


## anoucha

5
لوحدة بالفايسبوك هلا تعرفت عليها

----------


## بنت الشديفات

5555555555555555555555555
للورده .....................
شذى شمعة امل  :04f8b3e14f:  انوشه ودليله  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## العالي عالي

1

----------


## بنت الشديفات

22222222222222222

----------


## العالي عالي

3

----------


## Lonely Moon

4444444444444444444444444444

----------


## العالي عالي

*55

اجمل باقات الورد للعضو الجديد 

Lonely Moon     
*

----------


## Lonely Moon

222222222222222222222222

يسلمو عالي عالي

----------


## العالي عالي

33

الله يسلمك

وحياك الله بالمنتدى

----------


## Lonely Moon

> 33
> 
> الله يسلمك
> 
> وحياك الله بالمنتدى



44444444444444444444

هاد من زوءك
والشكر لأبن خالتي عاشق الحصن

----------


## العالي عالي

5

لشخص خارج المنتدى

----------


## anoucha

33333333333

----------


## عاشق الحصن

44444444444444444444444444444444444444

----------


## دليلة

5555555

لكل اعضاء منتدى الحصن :Eh S:  :Eh S:  :Eh S:

----------


## anoucha

11111111111111

----------


## العالي عالي

2

----------


## anoucha

333333333333

----------


## العالي عالي

4

----------


## anoucha

5555555555555555555
just for my mother cuz i forgot to tell her happy mother's day

----------


## العالي عالي

1

----------


## عاشق الحصن

222222222222222222222222

----------


## بنت الشديفات

11111111111111111111

----------


## نغم

2 :SnipeR (43):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

3333333333333333333333

----------


## نغم

4444444444444

----------


## بنت الشديفات

555555555555555
لعائلة الشديفات خاصه نغم 
واميرة قوس النصر

----------


## نغم

:SnipeR (43):  :SnipeR (43):  :SnipeR (43):  يسلمووو يا قمر

1

----------


## بنت الشديفات

2222222222222222222222
الورد للورد

----------


## نغم

كلك زوووء

 :SnipeR (43):  :SnipeR (43):  :SnipeR (43):  :SnipeR (43):  :SnipeR (43): 

33333

----------


## بنت الشديفات

444444444444444444444444

----------


## عاشق الحصن

55555555555555555555555555555


للجميع

----------


## بقايا الحب

4444444444444444444444444444444444

 :SnipeR (74):

----------


## تاج النساء

5

الي

----------


## العالي عالي

1

----------


## تاج النساء

2

----------


## العالي عالي

3

----------


## mylife079

444444444

----------


## العالي عالي

5

للجميع

----------


## تاج النساء

1
ميغسي  :Big Grin:

----------


## العالي عالي

2

----------


## تاج النساء

3

----------


## محمد العزام

5555555555555

لكل الاعضاء

----------


## mylife079

1111111111111111111111

----------


## محمد العزام

22222222222222

----------


## بقايا الحب

333333333

----------


## mylife079

3

----------


## محمد العزام

555555555555555555

للبنات

----------


## mylife079

المفروض رقم 4

مستعجل  مشان تهدي  بسيطة

----------


## محمد العزام

> المفروض رقم 4
> 
> مستعجل مشان تهدي بسيطة


 















ههههههههههههههههههههههه

خلص مشيها

----------


## بقايا الحب

محمد عزام  والله انك عسل 

حوريه 

روح يلا 



1

----------


## محمد العزام

> محمد عزام والله انك عسل 
> 
> حوريه 
> 
> روح يلا 
> 
> 
> 
> 1


 

الله يخليكي 

بس غيرت اسمي 

صار اسمي حمدة

----------


## بقايا الحب

222222222222222222

اهي علينا

----------


## بنت الشديفات

3333333333333

----------


## mylife079

4444444444444

----------


## بقايا الحب

5555555555555555

لبنت الشديفات 

والي ببالي

----------


## بنت الشديفات

يسلممممممممممممممممووووووووووو
11111111111111111111

----------


## mylife079

2

----------


## بقايا الحب

33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333  33333333333333333333333333

----------


## mylife079

44444444444444444444444

----------


## بقايا الحب

55555555555555555555555555555


للكل 


ووو حموده

----------


## بنت الشديفات

55555555555555555
لصمت الحب وحوريه

----------


## العالي عالي

1

----------


## تاج النساء

2

----------


## العالي عالي

3

----------


## بنت الشديفات

444444444444444444444

----------


## العالي عالي

55


لانوس وعاشق الحصن وماي لايف

----------


## The Gentle Man

1

----------


## العالي عالي

2

----------


## mylife079

333333333333333333333

----------


## العالي عالي

4

----------


## mylife079

للجميع 

5555555555555555

كل الورد الكو

----------


## mylife079

111111111111111


يسلمو

----------


## دموع الندم

2

----------


## mylife079

3333333

----------


## دموع الندم

4

----------


## mylife079

5555555555555

دموع الندم

----------


## دموع الندم

شكرا كتير كتير الك

1
1

----------


## mylife079

العفو بتستاهلي اختي 

2222

----------


## دموع الندم

3
3

----------


## mylife079

4444

----------


## العالي عالي

5

للجميع

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

11111111
مرسيه كلك زوء

----------


## mylife079

222

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

3333

----------


## عاشق الحصن

44444444444444444444444

----------


## شمعة امل

555555555


يمكن 18 ورده 
للي بدو

----------


## العالي عالي

1

----------


## عاشق الحصن

1111111111111111111

انا بدي 

يسلمو شمعة امل

وما بدنا نعطي للعالي

----------


## mylife079

2222

----------


## شمعة امل

شكلو العالي ما بدو كمان يا عاشق  :SnipeR (34): 
333333

----------


## عاشق الحصن

44444444444444444

انسي اعطيني اياهم انا باخدهم وما رح اعطي حدا منهم و لا وردة

 :Encore:  :Encore:  :Encore:

----------


## بقايا الحب

1111111111111111

ههههههههههه

----------


## محمد العزام

22222222222222222

----------


## The Gentle Man

3

----------


## بقايا الحب

4444444444444 :SnipeR (101):

----------


## شمعة امل

5555555555555



للحاضرين

----------


## محمد العزام

55555555555555
لشمعة امل وبقايا حب

----------


## بقايا الحب

يووووو تسلم محمد 

1111

----------


## شمعة امل

يسلموووووووو  :SnipeR (5): 
111111111111

----------


## محمد العزام

3333333333333

----------


## رنيم

444444444444444444444444444

----------


## The Gentle Man

5 

لمحمد حورية

----------


## عاشق الحصن

111111111111111111111111

----------


## mylife079

2222222222222

تسلم يا كبير

----------


## ابو عوده

33333333333333333

----------


## mylife079

4444

----------


## ابو عوده

55555555555555555 للي بعدي

----------


## The Gentle Man

يسلموا ابو عوده 


1

----------


## mylife079

22

----------


## العالي عالي

2

----------


## The Gentle Man

4

----------


## بقايا الحب

333333333333

----------


## بنت الشديفات

4444444444444444444444

----------


## mylife079

5555555555555

بنت الشديفات 

وبقايا حب

----------


## بنت الشديفات

11111111111111111
يسلموووووو

----------


## mylife079

العفووووووووووو
22222222222222222

----------


## mylife079

3333333333333333333333

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

444444444444444

----------


## mylife079

كل معاني الاحترام والتقدير بقدمها الك مع ورده 

بنوته اردنيه


555555

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

تسلم محمد... :31d13c231e: 

111111111

----------


## mylife079

العفو اختي

222222222222222

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

11111111111111
مرسيه كلك زوء

----------


## تاج النساء

2
العفو

----------


## mylife079

333333333333333333

----------


## تاج النساء

4

----------


## mylife079

555555555555555

الك انوسة المنتدى

----------


## تاج النساء

1
يسلموا يا زوق

----------


## mylife079

2222222222222

----------


## تاج النساء

3

----------


## mylife079

4444444444

----------


## تاج النساء

5
لحورية

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

1111111111111

----------


## mylife079

2222222222222222

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

3333333

----------


## mylife079

44444

----------


## تاج النساء

5
لحورية
يسلموا  :SnipeR (68):

----------


## mylife079

11111111111111

العفو

----------


## تاج النساء

2

----------


## mylife079

333333333333333

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

44444444444

----------


## mylife079

5555555555555

جوري محمد

----------


## عاشق الحصن

1111111111111111111111111111

----------


## تحية عسكريه

2222222222222222222222222222

----------


## عاشق الحصن

3333333333333333333333333333

----------


## بياض الثلج

4444444444444444444444444

----------


## تحية عسكريه

555555555555555555555555555
لنفسي وبس

----------


## عاشق الحصن

11111111111111111111111111

----------


## تحية عسكريه

22222222222222222222222222222222

----------


## عاشق الحصن

3333333333333333333333333333

----------


## تحية عسكريه

444444444444444444444444444

----------


## Rahma Queen

5555555
for 
??????

----------


## العالي عالي

1

----------


## تحية عسكريه

222222222222222222222222222222222

----------


## mylife079

3333333333

----------


## وردة السهر

4

----------


## mylife079

55555555555555

وردة السهر

----------


## وردة السهر

Thanks 

111111

----------


## mylife079

العفو

22222

----------


## وردة السهر

3

----------


## mylife079

44444

----------


## وردة السهر

55

mylife079

 :Cgiving:  :Cgiving:

----------


## mylife079

العفوووووووووووو


22222

----------


## تاج النساء

3

----------


## mylife079

44444

----------


## وردة السهر

4

----------


## mylife079

5555555555555

للمنتخب الاسباني

----------


## تاج النساء

5
لوردة السهر

----------


## mylife079

111111111111

----------


## تاج النساء

2

----------


## وردة السهر

2

ميرسي وحيدة

----------


## تاج النساء

3
العفو

----------


## mylife079

يسلمووووووووو


22222222

----------


## The Gentle Man

3

----------


## العالي عالي

4

----------


## mylife079

5555555555555555

العالي وجنتل مان بياض الثلج

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

111111111111111111

----------


## بنت الشديفات

22222222222222222222222

----------


## العالي عالي

3

----------


## بنت الشديفات

44444444444444

----------


## ديالا

55555
*لا العالي عالي* :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

11111111111111111111

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

5555555555555
لعاشق الحصن

----------


## عاشق الحصن

111111111111111111111111111111111

يسلمو عاشقة الصمت

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

22222222222222
العفو

----------


## عاشق الحصن

3333333333333333333333333

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

4444444444444

----------


## عاشق الحصن

5555555555555555555555555

لعاشقة الصمت

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

1111111111
مرسيه يا زوء

----------


## عاشق الحصن

22222222222222222222222222222222222

لا مرسيه على واجب

تعالي كل يوم

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

3333333333333
ياي 
رح اجي كل يوم والم ورد عشان ابيعهم بعيد الحب

----------


## عاشق الحصن

44444444444444444444444

و الربحه على النص اوك لا تنسي

----------


## العالي عالي

2

----------


## دليلة

333333333

----------


## mylife079

444444

----------


## العالي عالي

5

لا احد

----------


## mylife079

11111111111111

----------


## العالي عالي

2

----------


## mylife079

:Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):

----------


## العالي عالي

3

----------


## mylife079

4444444

----------


## العالي عالي

5

لا احد

----------


## بياض الثلج

22222222222222222222

مهو كن احكي بحبني ما بحبني  :SnipeR (88):

----------


## mylife079

333333333333333

كنت العبها جنه ولا نار

----------


## العالي عالي

4

----------


## mylife079

555555555555555

الي

----------


## العالي عالي

1

----------


## mylife079

222222

----------


## ديالا

3333333333

----------


## الرحال

44444444444444

----------


## اسلام الدولات

معي وردتين وحده لماما وبابا   :Eh S(7): 
والتانيه بوزعها على اعضاء المنتدي الاعزاء   :Cgiving:

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

1111111111111

----------


## عاشق الحصن

5555555555555555555555555

لعاشقة الصمت و تحيه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

111111111111111111111111111

يسلموا يا كبير

----------


## mylife079

222

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

3

----------


## العالي عالي

4

----------


## mylife079

555555555


للجميع

----------


## العالي عالي

1

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

22222222

يسلموووو

----------


## mylife079

333

----------


## تحية عسكريه

44444444444444444444444444

----------


## mylife079

يسلمو عبدالله 

1111111

----------


## رنيم

2222222222222222222

----------


## mylife079

3333333

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

44444444

----------


## mylife079

555555555


جوري سماح رنيم حلا

----------


## Rahma Queen

111111111

----------


## mylife079

222222222222222

----------


## Rahma Queen

33333333

----------


## mylife079

444444

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

5 

لكل المتواجدين

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

333

----------


## شمعة امل

555555555555555555
pour tous

----------


## العالي عالي

1

----------


## samah

[align=center]222222222222222222[/align]

----------


## عاشق الحصن

11111111111111111111

Je vous remercie

----------


## شمعة امل

derien
2222222222

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

3333333333

----------


## عاشق الحصن

444444444444444444444444444

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

5555555555555

للموجودين

----------


## samah

[align=center]11111111111111111111[/align]

----------


## mylife079

22222

----------


## Rahma Queen

333333

----------


## mylife079

44444444

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

555555555

للغايب

----------


## Rahma Queen

111111

----------


## mylife079

2222

----------


## Rahma Queen

333333333333

----------


## mylife079

444444

----------


## Rahma Queen

555
للي بثق فيه

----------


## mylife079

111111111111

----------


## mylife079

1

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

222

----------


## mylife079

3

----------


## ميس الريم

*4444444444444*

----------


## mylife079

5555555


ميس الريم دليلة رحمة

----------


## دليلة

11111111

يسلموووووووو ياحلى حوريه :Eh S(17):

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

22222

----------


## mylife079

العفوووووووو

333333

----------


## عاشق الحصن

444444444444444444

----------


## mylife079

للجميع 

555555

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

222

----------


## mylife079

3

----------


## بياض الثلج

44444444444444

----------


## mylife079

555555555555


للحياة

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

11111

----------


## mylife079

2

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

333

----------


## mylife079

4

----------


## mylife079

55555555555


رحمة وان شاء الله اليوم  بتجيبي احلى علامات

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

11111111111

----------


## mylife079

555555555555

ل سارة 

توقيعي الجديد

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

11111111111

----------


## mylife079

2222222222

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

3333

----------


## mylife079

4

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

55555

للبنوتة الحلوه في  توقيعك

----------


## mylife079

يسلمو

111111111

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

222222

----------


## mylife079

33333333333

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

4

----------


## مجودة

555555555555
لإلك جوري محمد :Emb3(1):

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

111

يسلموووو

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

111

يسلموووو

----------


## مجودة

22222222222222222222

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

3333333333333333

----------


## مجودة

444444444444444

----------


## عاشق الحصن

555555555555555555555555

لعاشقة الصمت

----------


## عاشقة ريان

55555555555555
ل صديقة بنت الشديفات

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

11111111111

----------


## mylife079

22222222

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

555

عاشق الحصن

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

111111111111111

----------


## mylife079

222222222

----------


## رنيم

3333333333333333

----------


## mylife079

44444444

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

55555

باقة ورد لمحمد بمناسبة عيد ميلاده

----------


## mylife079

يسلمو جوري والله انك زوق 

11111

----------


## مجودة

222222222222222222

كل سنة وانت سالم محمد

----------


## mylife079

شكرا مجوده وانتي سالمه اختي 

33333

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

4444

----------


## عاشق الحصن

2222222222222222222222222222222

Vous êtes les bienvenus

----------


## بياض الثلج

33333333333333333333

----------


## عاشق الحصن

4444444444444444444444444

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

55555555555555555
للجميع

----------


## عاشق الحصن

شكرا لك يا عاشقة الصمت

1111111111111111111111111111

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

2222222222222222

----------


## دليلة

3333333

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

4444444444444444444444

----------


## عاشق الحصن

5555555555555555555555555

للعاشقة الصمت و دليلخه و بياض الثلج

وشمعة امل

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

555555555555
لدليله

----------


## mylife079

55555555555555555


للجميع 

كل عام والجميع بخير 


رمضان كريم

----------


## مجودة

كل عام وانت بألف خير 
شكرا الك


1111111111111111111

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

222222222222222222222222222

----------


## عاشق الحصن

3333333333333333333

----------


## العالي عالي

4

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

5
عالي وعاشق

----------


## العالي عالي

*1

يسلمو صديقة*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

العفو 
222222222

----------


## العالي عالي

3

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

444444444444444444

----------


## تاج النساء

3

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

444

----------


## العالي عالي

*5

لــ لمن نسي الايام الجميلة والليالي الحلوة*

----------


## mylife079

1111111

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

22222222

----------


## mylife079

33333333

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

4444

----------


## نبض

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-color:black;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]555555555555555555

للي قبلي [/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

111111

----------


## mylife079

22222222

----------


## سلاف

العفوووووووووووووو
خدلك
333333333333333333333333

----------


## سماا

444444444444444444444

----------


## محمد العزام

5555555555

ل سما 
ل سلاف 
ل صديقة بنت الشديفات 



واحكوا عني مش كويس

----------


## سلاف

لاولو انت زوؤ من اول
بس ياريت تكون جوري احمر
11111111111111111111111111111111111

----------


## محمد العزام

222222222

لا خلص احكي عني مش كويس 
عشان مافي جوري احمر من وين اجيبلك بهالوقت  :SnipeR (80):  :SnipeR (80):

----------


## سماا

تسسسلم الديآآآـ ت يا عينى ع الوردة الحلوة يا زووووووووء

 :SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (27): 

32222222222222222222222222222222222

----------


## محمد العزام

444444444444444444444

----------


## سلاف

555555555555555555555555555
لكل يلي صاحيين هلاء
اشتريلي  بكره مادخلني

----------


## محمد العزام

111111111111

ولا يهمك احلى وردة الك 
نامي وانتي مرتاحة

----------


## سلاف

ثككرا عمووووووووو
22222222222222222 :SnipeR (27):

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

444

----------


## تحية عسكريه

55555555555555555555555

جوري محمد

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

111

يسلمو دياتك

----------


## تحية عسكريه

العفو 

222222222222222222222222

----------


## شديفي وافتخر

333333333333

----------


## mylife079

444444444444

----------


## رنيم

555555
عاشق الحصن

----------


## تحية عسكريه

1111111111111111111111111

----------


## رنيم

2

----------


## تحية عسكريه

33333333333333333333333

----------


## محمد العزام

444444444444444444444444444

----------


## mylife079

للي غايب عني 


555555555555555555555555

----------


## محمد العزام

11111111111111111111111111111

----------


## mylife079

22222222222222222222222222

----------


## محمد العزام

3333333333333333333333333333333

----------


## anoucha

44444444444444 :Bl (8):

----------


## محمد العزام

555555555555555555555
للي بعدي

----------


## mylife079

11111111111111111111111111111111

----------


## Rahma Queen

2222222222222222222222

----------


## محمد العزام

333333333333333333333333333

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

222222222222222222222222222
 :36 3 13[1]:  :36 3 13[1]:  :36 3 13[1]:

----------


## mylife079

33333333333333333

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

44444444444444444444444444

----------


## mylife079

555555555555555555


للي قبلي

----------


## سنفورة

6666666666 :Bl (12): 
 :36 1 70[1]:

----------


## سنفورة

77777777777

----------


## سنفورة

22222222222222222222 :SnipeR (81):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

:Sorry:  3  :Sorry:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

444444444444444444444444444

----------


## طوق الياسمين

5
لواحد غايب

----------


## ورده السعاده

333333333333
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## سنفورة

4444444444444444
 :Encore:  :Encore:

----------


## قيروس

111111111111111

----------


## Sc®ipt

22222222222
 :Bl (13):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

"3"  :SnipeR (29):

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

444444444444444444444444444444444

----------


## سنفورة

555

للجميع
 :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## سنفورة

11111111111111
 :SnipeR (29):

----------


## ورده السعاده

222222222222222222
 :Eh S(7):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

"3"  :SnipeR (45):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

33333   :15 9 14[1]:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

"4"  :Jordan:

----------


## عاشق الحصن

5555555555555555555555555

كل باقات الورود لزمرده

 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 
 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 
 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 
 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 
 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 
 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 
 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 
 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 
 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 
 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 
 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 
 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 
 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 
 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 
 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 
 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 
 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 
 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 
 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 
 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 
 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 
 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 
 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 
 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 
 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

"1"
اعصابك الورد غالي  :SillyFace:

----------


## سنفورة

22222222222

----------


## mylife079

333333333333333333


 :030105 EmP1 Prv:

----------


## سنفورة

44444
 :030105 EmP1 Prv:

----------


## mylife079

555555555555555


سنفورة 


 :Doodle04:  :Doodle04:

----------


## سنفورة

:SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (27): 
1111111111

----------


## mylife079

2222222222222222



العفو

----------


## totoalharbi

4444444444444444444444444444444444444444444

----------


## mylife079

555555555555555555555


الها


 :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## وسام المصري

111111111111111111111111

----------


## سنفورة

2222222222222222


 :36 10 2[1]:

----------


## mylife079

333333333333333333333333333

----------


## ورده السعاده

4444444444444444444444

----------


## mylife079

555555555555555555555555

للجميع

----------


## ورده السعاده

يسلموووووووووو
11111111111111111111111

----------


## mylife079

العفووووووووووووو

22222222222222222

----------


## ورده السعاده

3333333333333333333

----------


## معاذ ملحم

3333333333333333333333333

 :152003:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

"4"  :Baeh:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

5

لـ بنت الشديفات الي مش مبينه 
وللموجودين هووووون

----------


## طوق الياسمين

"1" هلا عمري  :Bl (7):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

22222222222222222

----------


## طوق الياسمين

"3"  :9ec73e7126:

----------


## سنفورة

444444444444444444
 :15 9 14[1]:

----------


## totoalharbi

555555555555555555555555555555
اهديها لسنفورة

----------


## سنفورة

تسلمي حبييتي
11111111111111111
 :SnipeR (96):

----------


## totoalharbi

22222222222222222222222222222222

----------


## طوق الياسمين

"4"  :Si (5):

----------


## mylife079

4444444444444444

 :36 1 11[1]:  :36 1 11[1]:

----------


## سنفورة

*5555555555555555555

لماي لايف وزوزو*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

"1" تسلميلي

----------


## mylife079

22222222222222

مشكورة يا زوق

----------


## سنفورة

:SnipeR (28): 


3333333333333333333

----------


## طوق الياسمين

"4"  :36 1 11[1]:

----------


## mylife079

555555555555555

سنفورة وزمردة

----------


## سنفورة

*يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووو

111111111111111111111111*

----------


## بسمةأمل

22222222222222222222

----------


## mylife079

1111111111111111111111

 :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

"2"  :Copy Of 7anoon:

----------


## mylife079

333333


 :15 9 14[1]:  :15 9 14[1]:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

"4"  :SnipeR (33):

----------


## سنفورة

5555555555555555

لزمردة وماي لايف اللي منورين دايما
 :Emb3:   :Emb3:   :Emb3:

----------


## mylife079

يسلمو سنفورة كلك زوق

11111111111111111111111


 :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

"2"  :Goudgrijp 12 13:

----------


## سنفورة

العفو

3333333333333

----------


## mylife079

44444444444444444444444

----------


## طوق الياسمين

"4"

 :Goudgrijp 12 13:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

"3"  :Icon28:

----------


## سنفورة

4444444444444444444444

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

555555555555  :SnipeR (64): 

بهديها لـ سنفورة  :SnipeR (21):

----------


## سنفورة

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو كتييييييييييير يا عسل


111111111111111111111111111111111111111111

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

222222222222222222222222

----------


## طوق الياسمين

"3"  :SnipeR (67):

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

444444444444444444444

----------


## طوق الياسمين

"5" اله  :SnipeR (29):

----------


## mylife079

11111111111111111111111111111

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

222222222222222222222

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

2222222222222222222222

----------


## mylife079

3333333333333333333333

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

44444444444444444444444

----------


## mylife079

*للي بعدي 

55555555555555555555555555555
*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

111111111111111111

شكرا يا طيب ..  :Icon31:

----------


## mylife079

*العفو يا زوق

22222222222222222222
*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

33333333333333333

----------


## طوق الياسمين

"4"  :Bl (5):

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

555555555555555555555 :SnipeR (64): 

ل روااااااااااااان

----------


## طوق الياسمين

"1"  :SnipeR (73):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*[5]

لـ أرواح تُحلق هُنا وهُناك*

----------


## بيلسان

111111111111111111

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*2
22
222
2222
222
22
2*

----------


## بيلسان

333333333333333333333

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*4
44
444
4444
444
44
4*

----------


## بيلسان

*555555555555
لكنترول الباص تاع اليوم*

----------


## بسمه

11111111111111111

----------


## بيلسان

22222222222222

----------


## بسمه

3             3             3

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*4
44
444
4444
444
44
4*

----------


## &روان&

5555555555555555555555

بهديها لدعاء بمناسبة الجامعة

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*مبروووك الجامعة يا دودو 

11111111111111111111111111111111*

----------


## &روان&

الله يبارك فيكي

222222222222222222222

----------


## فيروز

33333333
333333333

----------


## mylife079

44444444444444444444

----------


## فيروز

555555
بـ اهديهآ لـملك مملكتي

----------


## (dodo)

1111111111111111

----------


## فيروز

2222222
22222222

----------

